# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  TU si que VALES

## martamagika

viendo estaba este programa, cuando zas! aparece un mago... pena me a dado verlo, te juro que si llego a estar allí subo al escenario y abofeteo a la noemi esa... buffff

----------


## magicderius

Yo tambien lo he visto a mi me ha dao pena que no le han dejao ni terminar al pobre... No creo que haga falta humillar asi a ala gente

----------


## Ravenous

Para los que estamos embrollados entre papeles sin tiempo de mirar la caja tonta, ¿qué ha pasado?

----------


## martamagika

dios me gustaria que fueramos una comunidad potente asi como yo que sé la gay, o la ecologista, para poder alzar un grito en contra del trato recibido por ese hombre. Nos han humillado a todos, maldita sea! decir que la magia de cerca no es para una final, jodeeeeeeeer! Que quieren decir que pepe carroll no habria estado en esa final? por nombrar a uno ( para mi el mas grande) o que tamariz con su juego de siempre seis no habria llegado? como pueden decir que la magia de cerca no vale para esa final? ESA final no vale para la magia de cerca!

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Pero ¿qué ha pasado?

----------


## magicderius

Lo que le han hecho a ese compañero no es otra cosa que sacar unas risas a costa de el, porque la tia esa no lo respetaba eso no se lo hace a un grande o a un mago que lleve una carrera ya contrastada.
Contestando a Ravenous lo que ha pasado es que un señor se ha presentado a un programa que se llama tu vales o algo asi presentando un juego de magia de cerca y lo unico que ha conseguido es la humillacion del jurado que no le ha dejado ni terminar el juego.
Y encima dice la tia del jurado dice que un juego de magia de cerca no es valido para presentarlo en una final, yo creo que hubiese quedao mejor la tia diciendo que la magia de escenario es mejor para ese tipo de programa, con lo que ha dicho ha desprestigiado un poco la magia de cerca tan respetable como otro tipo de magia

----------


## Iván Manso

Un consejo que doy, como amigo más que como mago. Si tenéis pensado ir a alguno de los creo que tres programas-concursos de talentos (Cuatro, TVE1 y este creo que Telecinco) NO LO HAGÁIS.

Antes estos programas eran para buscar talentos, ahora sin embargo son programas para buscar... audiencia, y si hay que hacer algo escandaloso como lo que contáis, que no he visto porque ya me han hablado muy mal de dicho programa, pues se hace. Si hay que ridiculizar a un artista se hace, qué más da lo que dañen su carrera, la audiencia va a subir, más publicitantes querrán poner sus anuncios en nuestro programa y más dinero vamos a ganar... ESE ES EL PENSAMIENTO Y EL FIN DE ESTOS PROGRAMAS al igual que todos en la actual televisión.

La televisión ya no es para el artista de talento, la televisión es ahora para los frikis, para la gente que comercia con su vida (llámese corazón) y la gente que hace LO QUE SEA por ser famosa y ganar dinero, y sobre todo la televisión ahora es buscar audiencia=dinero. No hay que darles ni agua. No les premiéis con vuestra presencia, no les importáis NADA.

Si queréis ser famosos hacer magia en locales pequeñitos, en fiestas de vuestra empresa, en vuestro instiituto... seréis menos famosos que en la televisión, pero se os respetará más y se valorará lo que hacéis.

Sólo digo eso y REPITO, sin haber visto el programa (ni ánimos de verlo)

Un saludo

Iván Manso (Totalmente indignado, este mote esta vez es serio)

----------


## Ivan16

Ha sido de escándalo...El pobre mago va allí, al programa para hacer su efecto y hace subir a una del jurado para que lo vivva mas de cerca y de camino le hacia coger una carta...y va la tia y dice: Tu Has mirado mi cartaa!!! y la tia esa que no se callaba...yo soy el mago y me voy de allí...y de camino le digo unas cositas allí en medio...Es impresionante la manera con la que ha ridicluizado al pobre Mago!! es indignante y es que encima no le han dejado acabar!!! Arriba la Magia Coñoo!!

----------


## martamagika

la historia a sido asi:

sale el mago ( coñitas con lo de que si es mago que si yo paso de subir que si a mi me aburre) hace subir a alguien del jurado...sale la noemi galera una de OT... la hace coger una carta plas la primera en la frente: mientras ella coge la carta el resto de zingaros jugando como crios y pasando del artista, segunda pata en la boca la noemi coge la que quiere diciendole : " venga,venga mas rapidito" otra mas! oye oye que has mirado la carta,vengaaa vaya magoo, la proxima el tipo coge un fantasmita recortado en papel flash lo hace desaparecer y dice que aparecera en la carta elegida cuando va hacerlo la noemi le levanta la carta el pobre mago diciendo : por favor no levantes la carta hombre! a lo que contesta que vaya pero si ya la habias mirado, despues el jurado hace sonar un timbre diciendo venga que nos aburrimos, mira esto...la magia de cerca no sirve para un concurso, no puede llegar a la fina...bufffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Ivan16

Otra vez nOemí!!!!!!! ahora con el Mago Urbano...Joder que coño ha estudiado esa para que diga que ese no es mago :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Esa tiene un trauma con los magos o algo?? le dio una paliza un mago cuado era chica?? !!!
  :evil:  :x

----------


## letang

Yo he dejado mi opinión aquí:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=167028#167028

Decidamos alguno de los dos hilos para continuar y no tener que mirar en los dos lados.

Ahora mismo acaba de salir otro mago. Mago urbano decía él, y la verdad que tampoco me ha gustado nada.
No sabía comportarse en el escenario, usaba charlas que no le pegaban nada porque no las entonaba correctamente.
Sin venir a cuento contó un chiste bastante malo...

En fin, que quien está perjudicando a la magia ahí no es el jurado, sino son los propios concursantes.

----------


## Ivan16

lo que es Indignante es la Versión Española de este programa...En la Versión Inglesa el Jurado tiene ciertos conocimientos de todas las artes y no van ridiculizando a los personajes...Indignante :evil:

----------


## martamagika

> Yo he dejado mi opinión aquí:
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=167028#167028
> 
> Decidamos alguno de los dos hilos para continuar y no tener que mirar en los dos lados.
> .


seguimos aqui?

----------


## letang

De los dos temas que existen sobre el programa, éste, y este otro http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=17201 tenemos que quedarnos con uno.

En principio iba a decir que nos quedáramos con el otro porque se abrió antes, pero ahora pensándolo bien, en este hilo, al encontrarse en cambalache, se pueden editar los mensajes, en el otro no.
Así que creo que por este simple detalle sería mejor seguir aquí, ya que al menos yo, muchas veces edito los mensajes para corregir faltas de ortografía o para añadir cosas. Además en los que no se pueden editar, mucha gente se confunde, le da a "citar" y salen mensajes duplicados o triplicados :P

Y es que seguramente vayan a aparecer bastantes magos más y seguramente mucha gente que no está acostumbrada al foro abrirá más temas cada vez que vea un mago nuevo, y habría que darle una dirección concreta para que no duplique hilos.

----------


## martamagika

> Ahora mismo acaba de salir otro mago. Mago urbano decía él, y la verdad que tampoco me ha gustado nada.
> No sabía comportarse en el escenario, usaba charlas que no le pegaban nada porque no las entonaba correctamente.
> Sin venir a cuento contó un chiste bastante malo...
> 
> En fin, que quien está perjudicando a la magia ahí no es el jurado, sino son los propios concursantes.



estoy en parte de acuerdo pero en otra no puedo mas que contradecirte letang ( y mira que me sabe maal..) el jurado se a pasado! no solo con él sino con la magia en general, traeran buenos cantaores, percusionistas, bailarines, mucho tivi....seran capaces de traer a un buen mag@ ??

----------


## magicderius

Yo en parte te doy la razon letang en que quiza el mago no ha estado a la altura de lo que es un programa de television y coincido contigo en que el "vistazo" no ha sido el mas adecuado pero la actitud del jurado desde antes de empezar el juego creo que no ha sido la correcta yo por lo menos si veo que el tio no vale espero a que termine y le digo... tio tienes que mejorar... yo por lo menos veo el problema en las formas

----------


## letang

Bueno, pues ya que seguimos aquí, copio lo que puse en el otro lado:


Yo también vi al mago y venía a abrir un tema al respecto sobre los magos que aparezcan en ese programa, ya que supongo que aparecerán más.

El otro día salió un chico jovencito haciendo la carta en la boca.
Lo hizo bastante bien, el problema es que le dijo a la chica que pusiera su teléfono, y la chica lo puso, y lo enseñó a cámara. Un error muy grave. Pero el resto del juego, bien.

El mago de hoy la verdad es que ha sido un poco desastre.
Hay que entender una cosa, la actuación hay que hacerla para el teatro entero, jurado y público. Si quieres hacer magia de cerca, ponte una cámara y un proyector para que todo el mundo pueda seguir la rutina, si no, obviamente la gente se aburre.
Sería similar a decir "miren, sé mover la muela hacia alante y hacia atrás, que venga alguien del jurado y lo mire de cerca".
Vale, lo hace, pero el resto de la gente no ve nada y obviamente se aburre.

Ha sido también muy cutre que el mago haya mirado la carta de forma tan descarada y queriendo disimular. Primero levantó un poquito, y como no lo conseguía, levantó más, y después excusándose.
Espero que esto haya sido por los nervios, porque si no no me lo explico.
Y ya que decía que no importaba que él la viera, la podría haber enseñado abiertamente y seguir el juego.
Esa parte quedó muy mal y fue culpa completa del mago, y destrozó todo lo que seguía.

Después viene la tontería de cuando le interrumpen porque no le están haciendo caso, y ahí es a lo que me refería antes. Tienes que dirigirte a un teatro entero, si no, los demás no ven nada y se aburren.

En fin, me ha dado mucha pena porque ha sido bastante bochornoso, sobre todo para la hija. Pero hay que reconocer que gran parte de culpa la ha tenido el mago por no llevar las cosas bien preparadas y por no elegir un juego apropiado para las condiciones que tenía.

----------


## martamagika

> Ahora mismo acaba de salir otro mago. Mago urbano decía él, y la verdad que tampoco me ha gustado nada.
> No sabía comportarse en el escenario, usaba charlas que no le pegaban nada porque no las entonaba correctamente.
> Sin venir a cuento contó un chiste bastante malo...
> 
> En fin, que quien está perjudicando a la magia ahí no es el jurado, sino son los propios concursantes.



estoy en parte de acuerdo pero en otra no puedo mas que contradecirte letang ( y mira que me sabe maal..) el jurado se a pasado! no solo con él sino con la magia en general, traeran buenos cantaores, percusionistas, bailarines, mucho tivi....seran capaces de traer a un buen mag@ ??

----------


## letang

> seran capaces de traer a un buen mag@ ??


Tendrá que llegar él, el otro día ya fue uno, un chico jovencito con perilla que lo hizo bien.

Y lo hizo bien porque hizo un juego apto para escenario, porque llevó bien el ritmo, y porque fue entretenido. Que quieras que no, en un programa así de variedades la seriedad es difícil de meterla, quieras o no hay que ser entretenido y ya lo ha dicho el jurado varias veces.

Como ya han dicho por aquí varios veteranos, a los magos buenos no les gustan estos tipos de programas. Los magos buenos saben que son buenos y ven su labor reconocida cada vez que actúan, no necesitan que los valore un jurado "televisivo" y "actoril" ya que en este tipo de concursos a cada jurado se le asigna un papel, uno debe ser el benévolo, otro el exigente, otro el dudoso...
Entonces sólo queda esperar a esos magos aficionados que no se dediquen profesionalmente pero que sean buenos, y que, por el motivo que sea, les apetezca aparecer en el programa.
Como digo, el ejemplo del chico del otro día es un buen caso. Quizá no sea profesional, le apetecía presentarse, y lo hizo bien.
Y nadie le ofendió ni le humilló.

Así que sigamos esperando, a ver si vuelve alguno bueno.

Antes acaba de salir otra pareja haciendo el cesto hindú, y también lo hicieron muy bien, y no recuerdo el veredicto, pero creo que pasaron.

----------


## juanvivo

LO que yo critico es el trato.

El mago seguramente no tuvo su mejor actuacion, pero independientemente de esto, no me ha parecido una buena forma de llevarlo.

Por otra parte, por lo que he observado hoy, creo que para pasar simplemente hay que llevar a un niño pequeño que te acompañe en tu actuacion o un buen escote...

----------


## MAGICTONY

el chico del otro dia si que es profesional  ademas si no me equivoco el dia que lo conoci me comento que habia estado tres meses haciendo espectaculos en un crucero y ademas pertenece a la misma productora de espectaculos que mi amigo musico.
yo creo que paraeste tipo de formato televisivo gustan mas las grandes ilusiones

----------


## magicderius

De todas formas creo que el programa deberia de saber exactamente lo que quiere, si quiere un programa donde actuen talentos y se valore su trabajo o un programa donde va gente a hacer el "ganso" y nos reimos de esa gente con lo que dice y hace

----------


## MAGICTONY

si gansos tambien van pa reierse de ellos no con ellos y llenar minutos de zapping

----------


## MAGICTONY

lo que yo decia ha pasado el numero de grandes ilusiones del otro programa 
a mi me gusto y  creo que es lo que llena un escenario asi ( supongo que prepararan otro numero para la final igual de llamativo )

----------


## MJJMarkos

> El mago de hoy la verdad es que ha sido un poco desastre.
> Hay que entender una cosa, la actuación hay que hacerla para el teatro entero, jurado y público. Si quieres hacer magia de cerca, ponte una cámara y un proyector para que todo el mundo pueda seguir la rutina, si no, obviamente la gente se aburre.
> Sería similar a decir "miren, sé mover la muela hacia alante y hacia atrás, que venga alguien del jurado y lo mire de cerca".
> Vale, lo hace, pero el resto de la gente no ve nada y obviamente se aburre.


Mago de congreso? O Mago Artista? En qué quieres que te encasille? Si es de congreso, lo entiendo. Pero deberías de estudiar (quizás, porque tampoco sé lo que estudias o no) más magia.

Nate Leipzig (un don nadie!) hacía su número exclusivamente con cartas (para los que decían que 3 trucos y bla bla bla). Subía a cuatro espectadores y los hacía VIVIR la emoción. Y ellos eran los que proyectaban todo. Y te aseguro que no se aburrían. El propio Pepe Carroll lo hacía de vez en cuando.

Y de Juan Tamariz ni te cuento.

Otro caso sería Slydini, pero bueno...

Otra cosa es que para eso hay que ser ARTISTA, y a día de hoy (y me incluyo entre los malos) no hay.




> Ha sido también muy cutre que el mago haya mirado la carta de forma tan descarada y queriendo disimular. Primero levantó un poquito, y como no lo conseguía, levantó más, y después excusándose.
> Espero que esto haya sido por los nervios, porque si no no me lo explico.
> Y ya que decía que no importaba que él la viera, la podría haber enseñado abiertamente y seguir el juego.
> Esa parte quedó muy mal y fue culpa completa del mago, y destrozó todo lo que seguía.


Ahí sí estoy completo. Aquí algunos se rasgan las vestiduras, pero el tipo lo ha hecho TODO MAL. Pero TODO. El mismo juego se podría haber resulto incluso sin manipulación.

Ha sido para mear y no echar ni gota.




> Después viene la tontería de cuando le interrumpen porque no le están haciendo caso, y ahí es a lo que me refería antes. Tienes que dirigirte a un teatro entero, si no, los demás no ven nada y se aburren.


Mago Artista VS. Mago aficionado.




> En fin, me ha dado mucha pena porque ha sido bastante bochornoso, sobre todo para la hija. Pero hay que reconocer que gran parte de culpa la ha tenido el mago por no llevar las cosas bien preparadas y por no elegir un juego apropiado para las condiciones que tenía.


A mi me ha dado pena por la imagen que se ha proyectado de los magos de cerca: malos, cutres, truqueros, sin preparación y encima sin forma de contestar. Le ha salido todo mal, pero lo ha tenido a huevo desde el principio para que aunque le digan que es un mal educado, dejar el arte muy por encima. Cuando le han dicho que si había mirado la carta, debería simplemente haberse levantado, decirle a la señorita de turno que no sabe de NINGUN ARTE como ha demostrado en múltiples ocasiones, y que para estar "juzgado" por dos frikis (Javier Sardá el que más) y una inculta, mejor se va a su casa.

Claro que su fin era "tener talento y demostrarlo". No ilusionar.

*martamagikka*, Pepe, precisamente, no era un mago de CERCA. Pocas veces se plantaba con un juego de cerca en un salón o escenario (y menos en un teatro). Al contrario que Juan Tamariz, que lo hace.

Podría haber hecho un juego de magia de cerca el "susodicho" y hubiese gustado, pero desde la entrada, yo lo que he visto ha sido un truquero, no un artista. Y si analizais los 5 puntos mágicos de Juan... este no ha cumplido ni uno.

De entrada no ha llamado la atención.
No ha salido con seguridad y confianza.

Y... ni su voz era la adecuada, ni su cuerpo (por FAVOR! que posturas!!!), ni su forma de mirar (ni que decir tiene que no ha entrado haciendo un barrido con la mirada), ni sus manos expresaban nada mágico...

En fin, que bajo mi punto de vista, me avergüenzo que la "magia de cerca" haya salido representada así. Pero más me avergüenza aún que 3 frikis que de arte van cortitos y con sifón hayan humillado nuestro arte.

Pero la culpa es de él, exclusivamente, por ir a ese tipo de programas.

¿Quieres fama y desmotrar talento? Desde abajo. Que así están los triunfitos, comiendose los mocos.

----------


## martamagika

MJJMarkos de acuerdo contigo en casi todo. Pepe carroll SI era un mago para espectaculos cercanos, tambien de escena. O acaso no esta galardonado en cartomagia con multitud de premios? entre ellos algunos bastante importantes. Claro que todos recordamos su maravillosa rutina con los aros chinos, pero tambien todos tenemos en mente ( creo que lo que mas ) sus actuaciones en TV, su suit aparition, o el maxiyoutubeado la carta distinta, o cuando hacia duo con juan tamariz en los tahures. . De todas formas aqui se le a llamado magia de cerca por que el mismo ilusionista ( me abstengo de llamarle nuevamente mago) a denominado así a su efecto: magia  de cerca, cuando lo que a hecho era un "truco" de cartomagia ( con su caja de magia borras y todo ).

Fundamentalmente me a dolido eso, que dijeran que la magia de cerca no podia llegar a una final. El trato recibido por ese ser humano delante de su hija y su público. Por muy malo que fuese hubiera bastado con un no nos a gustado gracias.

----------


## letang

Si hubiera salido un buen mago de cerca con una cámara y una pantalla, nadie hubiera dicho que no fuera digno para la final.

Si os fijáis, a los que lo hacen bien, no se les dice nada, INCLUÍDO MAGOS. Así que no es que el jurado tenga manía a la magia y la quiera destrozar, sino que a la mínima que el concursante no da la talla, aprovechan para el teatro y la mofa, y en esto estoy con ustedes de que no me parece nada apropiado, me parece de telebasura.

A lo que decía de que se trata bien a quien lo hace bien, aquí os dejo dos vídeos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5iPkUv0078
Un cantante que desde que sale al escenario es una persona normal, educada, y que lo que viene a hacer lo hace bien.
Los únicos comentarios son elogios.
(Lo único malo que veo es que vayamos a tener a los mismos "figuras" que en el extranjero. Un trabajador corriente cantando ópera, y alguien cantando "I'm telling you" igual que Bianca Ryan...)

Y ahora un caso de magia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6j9yXMig1o
Sin ser un Copperfield, el chico realiza el número correctamente.
El jurado le hace un crítica constructiva en la que todos creo que estaremos de acuerdo, esa coreografía era repetitiva y le faltaba trabajo.
Pero muestran la cara de sorpresa del jurado y se le reconoce que lo ha hecho bien.

Yo no creo que la magia de cerca vaya a quedar estigmatizada por este programa. Últimamente hay muchos datos que dicen que la gente ve más vídeos por internet que por la tele, y por internet se suelen difundir muchos juegos de magia de cerca buenos.
El Suit Aparittion ha sido ya linkeado desde muchos portales de contenidos varios, al igual que el Laser Deal de Lennart Green.
Así que creo que hay mucha más gente que ha visto magia de cerca buena y que tiene una buena impresión de la misma que la que pueda pensar que la magia de cerca es lo que ha hecho este señor.

Volviendo a lo de antes, lo de sacar la imagen de la hija fue otro caso absoluto de morbo televisivo injustificable.

Y lo mismo que se comentaba antes, dejar pasar los castings preliminares a gente no del todo preparada es también un acto de malicia con la única intención de tener "carnaza" en el programa. Pero vamos, un poquito de autocrítica por parte de cada participante no vendría mal para no tener que llegar a casos así.

----------


## martamagika

totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Yo hice el casting y, gracias a Dios, no me han escogido.

Pesé que era un programa medio serio que iban a descubrir talentos, pero me he dado cuento que lo que buscan es audiencia, a base de ridiculizar a la gente, auque sea gente que vale y con talento.

Arriba la magia.

----------


## martamagika

jaja, yo veia el programa por si te veia! ya sabes por lo de mira mira ese es unmago del foro!   pues me alegro muchisimo de que no entraras en esa carniceria artistica.



y ahora por arte de magia el jurado se convierte en sapos verdes! ( aplauso enfervorizado del publico )



...............................y ahora como arreglo esto?

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ni Pepe ni Juan se han dedicado a hacer esos castings para ese tipo de concursos.

¿Ahora la moda es esa?

Mierda de arte, anda que así lo vamos a elevar a esa categoría.

----------


## Platiquini

A mí es que ni se me pasó por la cabeza ir a una cosa así. Te hacen creer que es la oportunidad de tu vida y no es más que telebasura. A leer y ensayar, que se aprovechará mejor el tiempo...  :D

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Cuando te enteras de la existencia de un casting siempre piensas que va a ser para un programa serio, pues es lo que te dicen los de la televisión.

Estoy de acuerdo que ni Juan Tamariz ni Pepe Carroll hicieron ningún casting, pero Jorge Blass sí, para un anuncio de Telefónica. Son oportunidades que pienso que no se deben desaprovechar, aunque luego son sean lo que tú buscabas.

No pretendo ser famosos en un día ni en dos ni en tres, pero por lo menos me gustaría que la gente conociese mi trabajo.

Un saludo.

----------


## BusyMan

> siempre piensas que va a ser para un programa serio, pues es lo que te dicen los de la televisión.


¿Estamos de broma? ¿Creerse lo que te dicen en la tele? ¿Televisión de calidad a estas alturas de la película?

No hombre, no... ni te vas a hacer famoso en la tele, ni te vas a dar a conocer, ni te vas a promocionar... ni te van a respetar.

Que esto, por desgracia, ya no es la época del 1,2,3.

----------


## martamagika

> Cuando te enteras de la existencia de un casting siempre piensas que va a ser para un programa serio,



me corroe la curiosidad juan... como fue ese casting?

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Cuando me llamaron para hacer el casting me dijeron que tenía que ser muy visual, por eso puse un hilo sobre mentalismo visual, en su día.

En la sala de espera había de todo: cantantes, otros mago (curioso pero los tres que vi eran hispanoamericanos), bailarines, humoristas...

Antes de entrar a la sala de grabación me dieron las pautas de presentación, rapidez,...

Al entrar en la sala de grabación había un escenario, tres examinadores, dos cámaras y unas cinco o seis personas detrás (supongo que técnicos de sonido y ayudantes de cámara). Me presenté, hice los juegos, entre juego y juego se oía un ¡oh! (que me animaba poco a poco), los examinadores me aplaudieron al final, pero, nada... no me pusieron la pegatina. Por eso supongo que tendrían un número fijo de pegatinas y que se las ponían cada un número determinado de actuaciones.

Así fue todo.

----------


## alvaro matias

Luego en ese mismo programa salio uno que hacia STREET MAGIC




¿Fue una falta de respeto?
que cr4ees ustedes pero no como concursantes del programa sino que como mago?

----------


## cipotron13

A mi lo que me parece vergonsozo es el jurado de pacotilla que an escojido para el programa...no tienen verguenza ni respeto por los participantes y como a dicho anteriormente un compañero la mitad de las veces les enfoca las camaras y estan tonteando y haciendo el jili... y ni atienden ala actuacion, indignante...
El jurado se merecia a gente mas seria y profecional.
Lo del mago que comentais no lo vi, pero anoche `por casolidad cambie de canal y estaba una pareja de rumanos con las antorchas de fuego y lo despreciaron alli mismo, el chaval decia que ese numero con fuego era unico en españa, se fueron enfadados para dentro y el chaval tenia un rebote...diciendo que el jurado habia sido muy borde....y poco serio...

----------


## letang

Yo también vi a la pareja esa, el chico creo que era checo, y lo siento, pero ahí me pareció más prepotente el actuante que el jurado.
Le reconocieron lo bueno, que la traca final es un buen final, y le reconocieron lo malo, que la pareja no estaba compensada.

Cuando le oí decir que "ese acto era único en España" no me reí en su cara porque no lo tenía delante.

En cada fiesta al aire libre que se celebra al menos por aquí por Canarias (véase WOMAD, Fuertemúsica, Eólica, Carnavales) siempre hay grupos de hippies con malabares de fuegos. DevilStick y cadenas, que es lo que tenían ellos. Incluso dos de mis amigos tienen cadenas de fuego, y uno de ellos, palo y mazas también.

Así que eso de que es único en España y que él es el mejor de su país... un poquito de modestia, que los malabares con fuego están más vistos que el Puma.

El jurado dice más chorradas de las justas, pero es cosa del formato (si os fijáis los papeles están marcadísimos) pero tampoco puede haber tanto victimismo por parte de los actuantes, ni tanto sobrevalorarse.
Si te presentas a un concurso donde te va a valorar un jurado, vete con la predisposición de aceptar su criterio, te guste o no. Si sólo quieres escuchar cosas bonitas, actúa para tus primos, que para ellos serás el mejor del mundo.

Parece mentira que el actuante que mejor haya aceptado todo sea un niño pequeño, gitano, que tocaba el cajón, y que decía que le daba igual pasar o no, que lo que el jurado dijera no le iba a quitar el sueño.
De resto, hay bastantes subiditos que no aceptan ninguna crítica, y que cada crítica es "que el jurado no sabe".

A mi lo del checo ese la verdad es que me pareció indignante, pero él, no el jurado.



> la mitad de las veces les enfoca las camaras y estan tonteando y haciendo el jili


Me he visto el segundo programa completo, y la mitad del primero en vídeos de Youtube. Que la cámara enfoque durante la actuación y estén tonteando sólo lo vi en la actuación del mago, y el teatro era que Sardá no quería que Ángel tocara el botón.
El resto de las veces, cuando los enfocan, están mirando la actuación, a veces con cara de asombro, hablando entre ellos, o, si la actuación es pésima mirando hacia otro lado como gesto de "vaya cutrada".

No es que quiera defender al jurado, pero es que no hay peor cosa que criticar algo diciendo cosas que no son del todo ciertas.

Acabo de ver otro vídeo, una familia de forzudos.
Terminan la actuación y dice uno "esta mujer es la más fuerte de España, puede mover un microbus, pero por motivos de espacio no lo hemos podido meter, pero que salga alguien del jurado y lo levanta ella".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7tpBsVRy-Q (1:05)

Sube al escenario Xavier Sardá y la mujer, al intentar levantarlo, se cae al suelo.
Le intentan levantar entre los otros dos, para que la mujer lo mantenga en alto, pero nada, siempre necesita una ayuda, cuando sueltan la ayuda, se vuelve a caer, y la mujer se queda tocándose la cintura afectada. ¿Por qué se tienen que poner en evidencia los propios concursantes? Como se dice por aquí ¿Por qué se tiran los peos más altos que el culo?.
El público se ríe (porque están haciendo un poco el ridículo) ¿se quejarán también de que los tratan mal?
Ahora imagino un foro de halterofilia criticando al jurado porque Xavier Sardá hizo que la mujer no le pudiera levantar...   :Lol:  
Aun así, los tres dijeron "que valían".

----------


## pitiflu

Estoy de acuerdo con  todo lo que se a comentado hasta el momento, pero, Sabeis el trato que han dado a otros magos?.

Conozco el caso del Mago XX de Alicante, que yo lo considero muy profesional, iva a realizar el baston bailarin, y oh  que sorpresa no le ponen su musica y para colmo le cambian la luz pactada anteriormente.

Se queda con cara de asombro, realiza el juego pero con extramado cuidado para no delatar el H.I. y zas no vale. Que buscaban con esto?
Mofarse de su cara de asombro?.

Otro caso es el del Mago X (Aunque en su version drag) realizo la bolsa huevo, paso a la siguiente fase pero ayer no lo seleccionaron para la final. Un mago de primera, showman y dicen que no vale ¿que no tiene talento?  

pues que se metan los casting frikis por donde les quepan.

un magico saludo.

----------


## letang

pitiflu, ¿el mago del bastón bailarín salió en el primer programa?
Es que sólo he visto el segundo y el primero lo estoy viendo a cachitos por Youtube.
¿Sabes más o menos si salió al principio, al medio o al final?
Para buscarlo más fácil, porque están numerados...

Gracias.

----------


## pitiflu

letang, salio en los mini resumnes de "tu no vales" no se le ve hacer el efecto.

----------


## letang

Ok. Ya decía que no lo veía por Youtube.  :Wink1: 

A ver si cuelgan el segundo programa y pueden ver al mago aquellos que no lo vieron.

Un saludo.

----------


## martamagika

de acuerdo contigo letang... solo un apunte para que veas de donde vienen mis nervios, la frase de sarda fue...votamos no a la magia de cerca como concepto ( me gustaria que me corrigieses si no fueron esas sus palabras ) ESO fue lo que mas me dolió... a añadir todas las demas humillaciones recibidas ( claro que forman parte del show ) y claro tambien el poco saber hacer de ese ilusionista que lo unico realmente que le falló fue que un teatro no es lo mismo que hacer una actuacion calentitos con la estufa ( lo digo por experiencia )

----------


## letang

Pues la verdad es que no sé decirte si fueron así las palabras literales, pero te creo, no me extrañaría que las dijera, y yo las entendería como "no hagáis cosas que no se puedan apreciar".

Algo así como "Voto no a Sabina cantando en un estadio de fútbol sin micrófono" porque, con mucha suerte, le oirán los tres que estén en primera fila y a su altura.

Yo veo lógico que en un concurso donde se busca un espectáculo que entretenga a todo un público se vote como "concepto erróneo" una actuación que no se puede apreciar.
¡Anda que no ha habido malestares en los congresos porque se elige para magia de cerca salas demasiado grandes y la gente que está lejos no puede ver nada!.
Si entre los propios magos admitimos esto como "un error" parece ser que ahora, si lo mismo lo dice un jurado que no es de nuestro agrado, pierde validez.

Ahora, como parece que siempre quiero justificar al jurado, voy a decir un caso que me pareció aún más feo que el del mago, y es la actuación del músico que tocaba el "theremin" un instrumento que funciona según las posiciones de la mano.

El hombre estuvo un rato montando el instrumento y "afinando" (la verdad es que lo podría haber traído preparado) y cuando empezó a tocar, al poco tiempo lo interrumpieron.
El hombre lo estaba haciendo bien, es un instrumento muy curioso. Bastante extraño si se escucha sólo, pero yo he escuchado en Radio Nacional Clásica una pieza para theremin y piano muy bonita.

El jurado lo interrumpió al muy poco tiempo y le dijeron cosas como "ha sido más entretenido el tiempo en que montabas que mientras tocabas". A este sí que ni le dejaron actuar y lo estaba haciendo todo correctamente.

Pero bueno, el hombre tenía cara de estar ya acostumbrado a la incomprensión de su instrumento (que ya tiene sus años, ha aparecido varias veces por televisión y se ha hablado de él en muchos sitios como "novedad" así que es de esos casos en los que uno "presume" de no conocer algo).

Y por cierto, la humillación, sobre todo por el tema de la hija, sí que me preció algo realmente vergonzoso y premeditado. No sé de quien será la culpa, si del realizador, del director, o del productor, pero el momento "hija avergonzada" se lo podrían haber guardado. Cualquier persona con un poco de decencia no hace un daño tan gratuito que no le va a reportar nada, pero que en cambio puede perjudicar a la otra persona.

Por esa parte (y en especial porque la chica tenía pinta de ser menor de edad) toda mi repudia a ese comportamiento. El padre es responsable de su parte, de hacer las cosas bien o mal y de ser criticado o no, pero a la hija le cogió todo como "daño colateral" y se lo podrían haber evitado.

O sea que poniendo sobre una báscula "la opinión que tenga Sardá sobre la magia de cerca" y "el daño que le pueden haber hecho a la chica", creo que deberíamos preocuparnos más por lo segundo. Lo que opine Sardá no va a cambiar el rumbo de la magia en nuestro país, así que no es preocupéis tanto.  :Wink1: 

Saludos pa los chicos y besos para marta  :Wink1:

----------


## martamagika

> Pues la verdad es que no sé decirte si fueron así las palabras literales, pero te creo, no me extrañaría que las dijera, y yo las entendería como "no hagáis cosas que no se puedan apreciar"..................................................  ............................................
> 
> 
> Saludos pa los chicos y besos para marta


besos recibidos desde las otras islas ( aunque yo lo recibo como un guante en tiempos de guerra :P (lease en broma) voy a negar la mayor para ir en orden. La magia de cerca, cartomagia de mesa o como queramos llamarle, es, aunque sea una equivocación en su termino, totalmente adecuada a grandes teatros,por poner un ejemplo de espacio amplio... Mira, en un espectaculo de jorge blass, que aunque desprenda criticas de magos tambien es admirado por otros..., hizo un espacio dentro de el donde mostraba magia de este tipo, fue... i n c r e i b l e. Como ya se a mencionado en este foro depende de como se presente, ¡ Indudable que a ese hombre le faltaba un proyector! por ahí se equivocaron y sí! sí hacen daño con esa afirmación por que la misma provoca que mucha gente se desanime a ir a un teatro para ver este tipo de magia, todos tenemos en mente espectaculos de este tipo en  grandes teatros y son la bomba...

    Lo de comparar lo del mago con lo del instrumento medievo-espacial me parece muy fuerte para ese hombre letang, al mago lo despreciaron igual por lo menos que al músico, pero con el musico nadie colaboró para destrozarle el número.

   Comparto contigo lo de poner en bascúla el tema de la hija con el tema del mago y su magia en si, y por supuesto es mucho mas duro lo de la niña.

en fin, yo lo que he hecho es petar de mensajes el foro de telecinco como muchas otras personas y creedme si os digo que no he conseguido encontrar pagina alguna sobre " tu si que vales " despues de haber estado en ese foro justo despues del programa, os aseguro que estaba colapsadisimo de mensajes sobre el mago.

----------


## Ivan16

Marta podrias decir la direccion del foro del programa?? 

Gracias de antemano

----------


## letang

Sí, marta, cartomagia y micromagia se pueden hacer en el teatro. Lo hace Copperfield, lo hace Tamariz, lo hace Lavand...
Pero hasta ahora, a todos esos que he visto, les he visto hacerlo con un proyector, así que en ningún momento pienses que yo no "entiendo la magia de cerca en un teatro" porque además la he vivido, y en manos de Tamariz, Lavand, Gabi que no es poco.  :Wink1: 

Creo que cada vez la gente tiene más cultura mágica. Algunos han visto "de casualidad" Nada por aquí, han visto buena magia, los magos están llenando teatros en Madrid, Barcelona y otras grandes ciudades. El boca a boca llena más que las palabras de Sardá, y la gente sabe que se puede ver buena magia.
Así que permíteme ser optimista y pensar que nadie va a infravalorar la magia por haber visto una actuación desafortunada en la televisión.
Y que las palabras de Sardá no le van a vaciar el teatro a Figueiredo ni a ningún otro mago que tenga un buen número en teatro.  :Wink1: 

Besos ****

Ivan16: STFG (search the f**** google) palabras mágicas "foros telecinco tu si que vales" y lo tienes al tercer resultado.  :Wink1:

----------


## martamagika

no letang no, las palabras de gente como sarda son los que CREAN el boca a boca claro esta que no va a vaciar teatros, pero puede vaciar asientos y creo que la magia no esta tan rimbombante como para dejar asientos vacios, quitado de los genios que nombras ( de verdad has visto al maestro lavand  :Confused: ?) ahi necesidad de venta de espectaculos asi que permiteme tambien tu a mí a sentirme profundamente molesta, haré lo unico que me han dejado postear en su foro y no ver mas el programa ( ninguna de las dos opciones les hara ni molestias, aunque te juro que hoy era imposible acceder a traves de la pagina web de telecinco como accedi en su dia...o al menos para mi claro  :Wink:  )

----------


## Iván Manso

Sandy, un gran mago vallisoletano de principios de siglo XX (os recomiendo leer sobre él en La magia española del siglo XX) hacía cartomagia durante casi toda su actuación y esto lo hacía en grandes teatros. 

Yo, como he dicho anteriormente, no vi el programa de telecinco y por lo tanto no puedo opinar sobre la calidad de los magos que hayan actuado, pero lo que quiero decir con mi post es que con una simple baraja (algo usado habitualmente para cerca) se puede tener a un teatro entero embobado mirándote si sabes tratarlo y mantenerlo con tu arte y saber hacer. 

Con lo cual la magia de cerca es tan válida como cualquier otra para cualquier concurso, siempre y cuando se haga adecuadamente.

Cuando yo fui a uno de estos programas en TVE1 (esto fue hace casi 8 años) el respeto hacia los artistas era enorme (yo quedé encantado) en esa época (o en ese programa, no sé) no se buscaba el reirse de los que iban a participar sino que se apreciaba mucho lo que cada uno ofrecía, supongo que ese en concreto no estaba hecho para burlarse de nadie, e incluso hicieron que algunos artistas prolongaran su carrera y llegaran a ser famosos (La ganadora de la final de ese programa fue Diana Navarro, famosa cantante) A lo que iba. Hice el casting para el programa y pasé la prueba. Estuve un mes preparándome un juego de cartas (en mesa) para hacerlo en plató y cuando llegó la hora y me llamaron por teléfono me dijeron que no, que tenía que hacer algo de escena... por suerte llevaba 3 añitos actuando y lo solucioné con mi repertorio... pero no pude hacer el juego de cartas que tanto quería hacer, pero me lo dijeron antes de ir, no cuando ya estaba allí.

En fin, que sigo dolido por el .... jurado y el ... de ... de Sardá... and company

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## MJJMarkos

Nate Leipzig.

Lo que pasa que aquí no se lee, y unos no se enteran, y otros ni estudian.

Claro que Leipzig era un ARTISTA.

Con un proyector en su época hubiese hecho delicias.

----------


## Iván Manso

Efectivamente, otro de los grandes que hacia magia grande con algo "pequeño"

----------


## martamagika

> Nate Leipzig.
> 
> Lo que pasa que aquí no se lee, y unos no se enteran, y otros ni estudian.
> 
> Claro que Leipzig era un ARTISTA.
> 
> Con un proyector en su época hubiese hecho delicias.



y los de mi grupo donde los pones... que yo si leo, y estudio ( con todos mis respetos, que los tengo hacia a tí, pero me he sentido un poco violenta )

----------


## carlossicilia

si que tenia proyector, encima de el había una pantalla que enfocaba lo que estabamos viendo en la tele o sea el publico y el jurado veia lo mismo que nosotros en la tele.

----------


## martamagika

a si? es decir: veian el mismo fiasco de efecto.... vamos a ver, yo creo que nos referimos a los proyectores habituales... de todas formas como ya dije antes aunque hubiese tenido un proyector ( que falta le hacia ) no hubiera mejorado gran cosa la actuación.

----------


## letang

MJJMarkos, aquí sí se lee, pero es que tú mismo lo has dicho "Leipzig era una artista y conseguía hacerlo".

Pues yo doy por hecho que ese hombre no es un artista y por eso NO PUEDE HACERLO ¿es tan difícil de entender?.
Nadie ha dicho que no se pueda, que Leipzig lo haría, pero si este hombre no es capaz de hacerlo, pues no es capaz, y que otros lo fueran no es justificación para su caso.
Tamariz y Lavand también son artistas, y cuando hacen su magia de cerca en teatro usan proyectores. Así que no liemos la "necesidad" en determinados momentos, con la "capacidad" de determinadas personas. Y más aún si la necesidad viene precisamente por la falta de capacidad. Más claro... water.

Un buen orador con voz potente podrá hablar para todo un teatro sin micrófono y le oirán perfectamente desde la última fila.
Pero un tímido, con un fino hilo de voz y resacado con voz carrasposa, no podrá y necesitará que le pongan un micro.
Si alguien se queja de que a ese hombre no se le oía bien sin micro no se puede decir "pero es que fulanito sí que lo puede hacer".

Lo que pasa es que aquí no se quiere entender...

----------


## martamagika

totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## letang

Por cierto Markos, desde que pusiste lo de Leipzig (hace ya varias páginas) leí tu comentario y todas las respuestas que distes a los míos, pero no quise responder ni hacer mención a lo que comentabas porque hace tiempo que prefiero no cruzar respuestas contigo (a través de internet, en persona es otra cosa  :Wink1:  ).
Leo todos tus comentarios con detenimiento, y ya había tenido en cuenta lo que decías sobre Nate, pero yo seguía hablando por otros derroteros porque es como lo entiendo.

Ahora, que tú habrás estudiado y todo eso, pero yo doy una opinión de espectador, de espectador que si hubiera pagado una entrada por ver un show, no le gustaría tener que basarse en lo que ven los cuatro afortunados. Y como espectador que, de cualquier manera, no le pareció correcta la actuación de ese hombre (aunque en eso sé que estamos de acuerdo  :Wink1:  ).

----------


## martamagika

> MJJMarkos, aquí sí se lee, pero es que tú mismo lo has dicho "Leipzig era una artista y conseguía hacerlo".
> 
> Pues yo doy por hecho que ese hombre no es un artista y por eso NO PUEDE HACERLO ¿es tan difícil de entender?.
> Un buen orador con voz potente podrá hablar para todo un teatro sin micrófono y le oirán perfectamente desde la última fila.
> Pero un tímido, con un fino hilo de voz y resacado con voz carrasposa, no podrá y necesitará que le pongan un micro.
> Si alguien se queja de que a ese hombre no se le oía bien sin micro no se puede decir "pero es que fulanito sí que lo puede hacer".
> 
> Lo que pasa es que aquí no se quiere entender...


amigo letang, yo pienso, aunque no lo haya espresado con claridad en otros mensajes, es que este hombre NO iba hacer magia ese dia sencillamente por que no podia ( es harto dificil..) yo creo que no solo los cinco puntos magicos es que le falló hasta saber quien es giobbi ( por lo menos ese dia y en ese escenario ).

solo aclarar mi postura por que me he releido y veo que al cebarme tanto con el despreciable trato del jurado me olvidé de la critica mágica al ilusionista.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Por alusiones y sin acritud.




> y los de mi grupo donde los pones... que yo si leo, y estudio ( con todos mis respetos, que los tengo hacia a tí, pero me he sentido un poco violenta )


No te valoro a ti, ni siquiera a letang (de hecho es que de él sólo he leido una perla y se acabó leer mucho más). Aludo al tipo que "supuestamente" aparecía sin proyector. Lo he dicho varias veces, su problema no fue de proyector, sino que no era ARTISTA.

Tú misma has aceptado en tu último reply que no te has centrado (supongo que por vergüenza por el trato que se le dio al concursante) en la crítica mágica, sino en el jurado. Yo desde el principio me he centrado en la CRÍTICA MÁGICA, porque directamente un programa así, o se es tonto, o se sabe qué tipo de jurado va a haber. Todo va en función de la audiencia, y la "mala ostia" mola... al parecer.

Así que espero que me disculpes si pensabas que iba por ti lo de "el problema es que no leemos y no estudiamos". Iba por el caballero que se planta (ese o cualquiera eh!) en un escenario... con magia de cerca y no tiene proyector... lo primero en ese tipo de situaciones será "beber" de los que lo hacían sin proyector no? Repito, siento si te ofendí. Te aseguro que mi "cabreo" no es con el foro, ni con los usuarios (tengo mejores cosas que hacer que darle bola al letang, o faltarte el respeto sin más). Era con la "actitud" del tipo, desde que sale, hasta que le joden, hasta cuando se va. Y te invito a que releas las intervenciones mías, y notarás que precisamente, contra ti, o contigo, no va nada. 

De hecho no puedo valorarte porque no sé ni qué estudias, ni qué es la magia para ti ni nada. Lo único que sé (y me parece bueno en su justa medida) es que eres "coorporativa", porque has saltado como una leona a por el jurado. Pero lo dicho, en su justa medida: que el jurado son unos incompetentes? Te doy toda la razón; ¿que el tipo no ha estado a la altura? pues es que es lo que llevo diciendo desde el principio.

Releelo, y verás que precisamente contra el foro no iba.




> MJJMarkos, aquí sí se lee, pero es que tú mismo lo has dicho "Leipzig era una artista y conseguía hacerlo". 
> 
> Pues yo doy por hecho que ese hombre no es un artista y por eso NO PUEDE HACERLO ¿es tan difícil de entender?. 
> Nadie ha dicho que no se pueda, que Leipzig lo haría, pero si este hombre no es capaz de hacerlo, pues no es capaz, y que otros lo fueran no es justificación para su caso. 
> Tamariz y Lavand también son artistas, y cuando hacen su magia de cerca en teatro usan proyectores. Así que no liemos la "necesidad" en determinados momentos, con la "capacidad" de determinadas personas. Y más aún si la necesidad viene precisamente por la falta de capacidad. Más claro... water. 
> 
> Un buen orador con voz potente podrá hablar para todo un teatro sin micrófono y le oirán perfectamente desde la última fila. 
> Pero un tímido, con un fino hilo de voz y resacado con voz carrasposa, no podrá y necesitará que le pongan un micro. 
> Si alguien se queja de que a ese hombre no se le oía bien sin micro no se puede decir "pero es que fulanito sí que lo puede hacer". 
> ...


Como ya he comentado, no suelo leer tus comentarios (por vageza, no por ningún tipo de animadversión como es tu caso), pero ya que me has dicho que tu conmigo por aquí no cruzas palabra (y me alegro) me ha dado por releer el post completo, y no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo letang:

_Lo que pasa es que TÚ no quieres entender_

Y fíjate que te señalo con dedo acusador, es que TU no quieres entender lo que se escribe, o quieres entenderlo por otra parte. Nadie te ha respondido a ti directamente (y como he comentado MÁS arriba a martamagikka, el sacar el nombre de Nate Leipzig no tiene que ver con vosotros, sino con el mago en cuestión). A parte que una vez releido, es totalmente aplicable a tus respuestas una y otra vez.

Encima, argumentas tonterías de proyectores y quejas en congresos y bla bla bla, cuando mis críticas hacia el MAGO (que repito, eran sólo hacia el mago) han hablado de formas de mirar, de lo que hizo, de que no estaba a la altura sin más, y de que no dejaba en buen lugar a la magia de cerca..., y lo que tiene la ignorancia eh letang! resulta que como bien dice *carlossicilia*, no tiene una pantalla de proyección... SINO UN TITANTRON!!!!

Es decir, que tu criticas algo INEXISTENTE (y de hecho, absurdo por otra parte, porque, y ahora si me refiero a tu comentario, Nate Leipzig podía, y TANTOS OTROS), y yo criticaba la actuación del mago.

En fin, para mear y no echar ni gota. ¿Estás seguro que somos los demás los que no entendemos?




> Por cierto Markos, desde que pusiste lo de Leipzig (hace ya varias páginas) leí tu comentario y todas las respuestas que distes a los míos, pero no quise responder ni hacer mención a lo que comentabas porque hace tiempo que prefiero no cruzar respuestas contigo (a través de internet, en persona es otra cosa  ). 
> Leo todos tus comentarios con detenimiento, y ya había tenido en cuenta lo que decías sobre Nate, pero yo seguía hablando por otros derroteros porque es como lo entiendo. 
> 
> Ahora, que tú habrás estudiado y todo eso, pero yo doy una opinión de espectador, de espectador que si hubiera pagado una entrada por ver un show, no le gustaría tener que basarse en lo que ven los cuatro afortunados. Y como espectador que, de cualquier manera, no le pareció correcta la actuación de ese hombre (aunque en eso sé que estamos de acuerdo  ).


Me parece estupendo que no cruces palabras interneteras conmigo, yo haré lo mismo, pero esta respuesta era por alusiones y por aclarar TÉRMINOS y significados (sobretodo lo que se mal entiende... que ese es el problema). Ahora, que en persona, por favor, haz lo mismo y sé consecuente. Yo también lo seré. Gracias  :D 

Opinión de qué? De espectador que hubiera pagado una entrada? Creo que si tuvieses esa opinión, deberías de cumplir varios requisitos, pero entraré en el que para mi es el más importante: 12 monitores repartidos por la sala, 3 de ellos en la mesa de jurado (justo debajo de ellos) y una pantalla que probablemente exceda en pulgadas la pared más grande de mi casa. Así que si no te has fijado (que yo tampoco eh!) en ese detalle pequeñito  :Wink:  , poca opinión de público tendrás. Y menos de haber pagado una entrada.

Y estamos de acuerdo en TODO (yo es que el tema del proyector lo obvio, es televisión, una moneda y un elefante ocupan el mismo espacio, un plano). Pero el problema es que tu pensabas que iba por ti, y repito, no soy nadie para juzgaros a vosotros, porque ni os conozco, ni sé NADA de vosotros.

Mi crítica siempre fue mágica y hacia quien ejecutó la magia.

----------


## letang

Lo de no cruzar mensaje contigo fue a raíz de una cosa que, al menos yo, interpreté más allá de donde veía, y me afectó más de lo que me debería afectar, y como te conozco en persona sé que tu forma de hablar por internet es inmensamente diferente a tu forma de hablar en persona, por eso prefiero recordarte en persona.

Pues si tenían pantallas (enormes) donde verlo todo, perfecto. Reconozco mi fallo al pensar que el público no lo podría ver (la verdad es que en todas las galas y macroconciertos siempre hay pantallas de esas, pero en el plató como nunca se enfocaron, me hicieron pensar que no había nada).

Así que esto de los proyectores (que fue sólo una rama de la discusión) queda fuera de sitio. Y sabiendo esto, estoy con martamagika en que las palabras de Sardá "la magia de cerca como concepto no tiene cabida en la final" no son adecuadas. Si se puede apreciar, sí tiene cabida.

Por cierto, han habido 3 o 4 magos más. El mago callejero, el del cesto hindú, el de la bolsa y le huevo (aunque si no recuerdo mal sólo hizo la aparición, no recuerdo ver la rutina), el de la carta en la boca.

Y no sé si falta alguna otra preselección o sólo la gala final...

He encontrado por Youtube otro mago en los castings:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF-8Mk2lEs0

----------


## agulean

Aclaración: No vi el programa por razones obvias... si alguien tiene la actuación del mago en youtube me gustaría la postearan (letang   :Smile1:  ).

Pero como soy bocón y opino de todo aunque no lo sepa o no lo haya visto (como en los post donde escribo de magia  :P ) doy una opinión.

Sobre el programa:

Me imagino que el formato es el mismo o copiado que el de america got talent (que dicho sea de paso ganó un ventrílocuo excelente el año pasado - si ven el video en youtube de la primer presentación atención a los comentarios del jurado cuando entra -).

La idea del jurado es que no tenga 'demasiado' conocimiento de causa para que en teoría, reacciones igual que lo haría el público ante los diferentes actos.

Como bien dicen todos es chatarra TV no pensé que en España existiera... va mal la cosa en todos lados.

Osea, todos los insultos, comentarios ladinos, etc... solo van a por el rating, en todo caso si se quiere perjudicar al programa con no verlo alcanza, es el rating que influye, por lo tanto la única forma de ir en contra del programa es apagando la tele o cambiando de canal.

Sobre la actuación del mago:

Me guio solo por lo que leí por acá. En principio uno debería saber a donde se va a presentar... es fundamental.

También lo es tener un estilo y una personalidad muy pero muy trabajada para poder presentarse en un lugar así, por los comentarios de letang y MJJMarkos esto no fué así.

El juego estuvo muy mal elegido, por mas estilo que el tipo tuviera, el juego tiene que ser muy corto y muy visual, y no tendría que haber pedido colaboración del jurado... les tenía que tirar de sorpresa.

Referente al proyector (hoy en día se usan plasmas con circuito cerrado, como lavand o como evans o como otros que deben usarlo...) la magia era para el jurado y para la cámara, si el jurado reaccionaba, con lo poco que pudiera ver la audiencia se contagiaría de la reacción del jurado.

Gracias letang por la crítica hacia el mago sino no sabría ni pi de lo que estoy opinando (soy terrible careta no? ajajaj).

Letang hizo una crítica a la actuación del mago.
MJJMarkos hizo una crítica al desconocimiento del mago.

Si me permiten yo voy a agregar otra crítica a la poca conciencia de la situación y al poco análisis aplicado para seleccionar el juego que hizo.

Sigo pensando que se piensa poco. Veo muchos magos (algunos profesionales ) que estudian muchos juegos y los hacen hasta podríamos decir que técnicamente bien, pero no piensan, no analisan, falta seleccionar dos o tres juegos y hacerlos suyos... falta sentido de la situación, etc...

Osea estoy de acuerdo (sin haberlo visto, quizás si lo viera pensaría diferente) con letang y MJJMarkos.

Por cierto MJJMarkos, muy sutil lo de Leìpzig, ambiguo el comentario pero genial.

----------


## martamagika

y conmigo no :shock: ?

----------


## Ayy

aaa martamagikka..... nadie te comprende....   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## martamagika

:(  :-(  :-o  :P

----------


## letang

martamagika, yo estoy contigo.  :Wink1: 

agulean, por desgracia no tengo el vídeo, ayer estuve casi a punto de conseguirlo.
Repitieron el programa, lo pillé empezado, y monté mi cámara de fotos delante de la tele para, si salía, grabarlo. Pero no salió :(

Pude grabar al "mago urbano" aunque ya empezado, y al del cesto hindú. Voy a intentar pasar los vídeos de la cámara al ordenador para que vean el "poco salero" del mago urbano.

Por cierto, ayer viendo de nuevo el programa, observé de nuevo una cosa curiosa que, a la vista de los comentarios, parece todo lo contrario.

Como dije en su día, el jurado, en mi opinión, son tres personajes: el benévolo, el exigente y el dudoso.

Por aquí (y por los comentarios de otro foro) se pinta a Sardá como el peor del jurado, y precisamente Sardá es quien tiene el papel del benévolo.

Ayer salió una mujer disfrazada de gorda (extremadamente gorda) diciendo que era actriz. Salió y no hizo nada, sino solamente decir que buscaba un novio. Sardá le ayudó a que hiciera un poco de paripé, porque si no la mujer se quedaba quieta en el escenario, y al terminar, obviamente había que descalificarla, pero Sardá dijo que sí valía (el benévolo) y los otros dos que no.

Lo mismo con el mago urbano, que fue patético, y al final Sardá dijo que sí valía, y los otros dos que no.

E igual con el mago del fantasma. Ángel Llácer era el que quería apretar el botón y Sardá el que supuestamente lo estaba evitando para dejar que terminara la actuación.

Alguien colgó el primer programa completo en Youtube, esperemos a ver si cuelgan el segundo también.

Un saludo.

----------


## keko

> martamagika, yo estoy contigo. 
> 
> agulean, por desgracia no tengo el vídeo, ayer estuve casi a punto de conseguirlo.
> Repitieron el programa, lo pillé empezado, y monté mi cámara de fotos delante de la tele para, si salía, grabarlo. Pero no salió :(
> 
> Pude grabar al "mago urbano" aunque ya empezado, y al del cesto hindú. Voy a intentar pasar los vídeos de la cámara al ordenador para que vean el "poco salero" del mago urbano.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer viendo de nuevo el programa, observé de nuevo una cosa curiosa que, a la vista de los comentarios, parece todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...


Pues ayer lo vi yo...

Despues de verlo saqué dos conclusiones:
- Al mago le hacía falta más fuerza en el juego y controlar mejor la situación, se le notaba nervioso, solo hay que ver el vistazo que hizo.
- Sardá debió decir que la magia de cerca no valía por suavizar el comentario.


Yo opino aunque no sea ni un 1% de bueno que el mago que salió, yo seguro que no lo haría ni la mitad de bien que lo pudo hacer él.

----------


## Ayy

Hombre, mas que unos personajillos polémicos, en este programa pienso sinceramente que están cumpliendo un papel, y que eso de quien pasa, tu si vales, tu no...   para mi, eso ya lo saben ellos antes de empezar, y a no ser que hagan algo extraordinario o fallen estrepitosamente, pasarán los que ya han sido preelegidos sin saberlo, y los 3 personajillos estos, lo único que hacen es poner cara a las decisiones.
Para mi, está clarisimo...

----------


## alvaro matias

keko donde viste el capitulo??
en youtube o en el recuento el programa?

gracias

----------


## agulean

> y conmigo no :shock: ?


Estoy de acuerdo si  :P 

El tema es que vos hablaste también del mal trato del jurado, y con eso quizás no estoy de acuerdo, pero por pensamientos propios.

El jurado tiene 'razón' en decir que la magia de cerca no va a llegar a la final porque por desgracia la magia de cerca está mal valorada.

No es raro que esto pase, uno está acostumbrado a entrar a youtube para ver a lennart green, tamariz, carrol, wonder, slydini, etc...

Pero esos 'GENIOS' los podés contar con la mano (y ojo que de los nombrados, vivos quedan dos ).

Osea, si fuera Gea a ese concurso no te quepa duda que el jurado lo aplaude de pie y va a decir algo como 'no me extrañaría verte en la final', y esto con solo un depósito falso sin necesidad de más... pero es que Gea se trabaja una rutina por años. 

La da a nacer, la cría, y la protege cuando ya crecida, es un tipo que recorrió toda españa durante años para recopilar historia de la magia española.... y es un mago.

Pero el tipo respira magia, y uno no lo hace, no porque no pueda... sino porque no lo hacemos.

La magia de cerca (yo creo que la de escenario también) no está bien vista porque es mala, no hay vueltas.

No se trabaja lo suficiente, pero estamos felices con lo que hacemos. A ver cuanta gente hemos visto hacer los ases mcdonald y en si el efecto no tiene nada que ver con el estilo del mago..... PEOR cuantos magos vemos que no tienen un estilo definido.

Yo creo que la reacción del jurado fue la correcta. Y ojo no estoy en desacuerdo en aprender magia para divertirse y mostrarla a la flia y amigos (es lo que hago) pero si me molesta no trabajarla y presentarse a un programa de TV para dejarla en el mismo lugar de donde está.

Voy a dar un mal ejemplo, pero ejemplo en fin. El año pasado en el cumpleaños del hijo de un conocido había un mago. No fue capaz de captar la atención de los chicos al inicio, ni hablar de intentar controlarla, pero el hizo su rutina como si nada.

Al final hablo con él y me dice dos cosas:
1- Que los niños no son como los de antes, y que además son dificiles de domar.
2- Que en realidad a el le gusta la magia de cerca pero que no hay mercado.

De esto digo, hacer magia por cobrar y retro alimentar una pasión estoy de acuerdo, pero hacerla mal es como robar. De niños no sé nada y no estudio magia para niños, me imagino que buena magia para niños conlleva un poco mas de trabajo que otro tipo de magia, pero no tienen los niños ya una vida mágica? debería ser mas facil por lo menos captar la atención al inicio (donde se debe).

Los niños son tu público, no lo tenés que domar lo tenés que entretener.

Por favor si entras a este foro y lees esto, nunca pero nunca hagas magia de cerca....

En fin, que así va la cosa, estoy de acuerdo con los comentrios del jurado.

Salu2
Leandro.

----------


## martamagika

> Iniciado por martamagika
> 
> y conmigo no :shock: ?
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo si  :P



CREES QUE EL JURADO ACTUÓ CORRECTAMENTE :Confused:  :shock: 

no,no pues entonces no estas nada de acuerdo conmigo, el jurado se sobrepasó en pro de SU espectaculo y se pasó por el forro que estuviera una hija allí, es mas, la utilizaron para redoblar la miseria de su oficio. La critica magica creo que esta mas que hecha, en lo referente al jurado por favor creo que no podemos volver a discutir lo mismo... NO no esta bien hecho, habia mil maneras de hechar a ese hombre, que de por si se estaba hechando solo, como para ademas humillarlo de esa manera... habia mil formas de despedirle como para ademas lanzar un mensaje a los cuatro vientos diciendo que la magia de cerca no vale, y NO no estoy de acuerdo contigo con que la magia este devaluada, incluso la de cerca como tu dices... fuí con un grupo a la cripta mágica en Madrid, todos profanos menos uno osea dos "magos" y cinco profanos,el sitio estaba lleno y  TODOS quieren volver... mejor prueba que esa para mi no hay ninguna.( aunque bien es cierto que se podrian vender mas entradas, pero eso es un mal que guardan casi todos los espectaculos escenicos, va por rachas...)

----------


## agulean

> CREES QUE EL JURADO ACTUÓ CORRECTAMENTE :shock: 
> 
> no,no pues entonces no estas nada de acuerdo conmigo, el jurado se sobrepasó en pro de SU espectaculo y se pasó por el forro que estuviera una hija allí, es mas, la utilizaron para redoblar la miseria de su oficio. La critica magica creo que esta mas que hecha, en lo referente al jurado por favor creo que no podemos volver a discutir lo mismo... NO no esta bien hecho, habia mil maneras de hechar a ese hombre, que de por si se estaba hechando solo, como para ademas humillarlo de esa manera... habia mil formas de despedirle como para ademas lanzar un mensaje a los cuatro vientos diciendo que la magia de cerca no vale, y NO no estoy de acuerdo contigo con que la magia este devaluada, incluso la de cerca como tu dices... fuí con un grupo a la cripta mágica en Madrid, todos profanos menos uno osea dos "magos" y cinco profanos,el sitio estaba lleno y  TODOS quieren volver... mejor prueba que esa para mi no hay ninguna.( aunque bien es cierto que se podrian vender mas entradas, pero eso es un mal que guardan casi todos los espectaculos escenicos, va por rachas...)


Con lo que estaba de acuerdo era con la crítica del mago  :P 

Yo no vi el video del mago ni de la crítica, pero creo que el que actua tiene que saber a donde va a actuar, y obviamente llevar a sus hijos también es responsabilidad de él.

Con esto no estoy defendieno al jurado ni atacando al mago, es solo una opinión, que además, repunta el hecho de falta de trabajo.

Yo vivo en uruguay, entonces no tengo forma clara de percibir la cultura mágica española que es mayor que la de acá (no existen bares mágicos ).

Igualmente puedo decirte tres excusas de profanos que no le gusta la magia:
1- No me gusta que me engañen.
2- Me revienta no entender como hacen las cosas.
3- No me gusta porque no me deja nada, es perder el tiempo.

Esto es culpa de los magos no de la gente en cualquiera de los tres casos no se vió magia, se vieron trucos como dicen en el foro.

Yo creo que la 'cultura mágica' como yo digo, no existe (por lo menos acá) por mala magia. Si la magia fuera buena habría espectáculos de magia.

Y ojo, cultura mágia es cuando una persona opta el fin de semana por ir al teatro, al cine, a ver magia.... no a ir a comer y pasar un rato viendo magia, eso es como ir a comer a un lugar que canten, osea, comer con ambientación para darle un toque exótico a la comida.

Quienes hayan visto buena magia, si se avecina un buen espectáculo de magia incluyen para ese fin de semana un lugar para ir a verlo.

En fin, como todo,  en la vida, quizás ninguno esté de acuerdo conmigo, es mas probablemente no tenga razón, pero igualmente vierto mi opinión, de todas formas la idea no es disctuir, sino aportar... así que no me hagan caso.

Salu2

----------


## keko

> keko donde viste el capitulo??
> en youtube o en el recuento el programa?
> 
> gracias


En tele5, en la tele, sobre la 1 creo que fue, recuerdo que iba a salir de casa a comprar y al verlo me quede un ratito por lo que se habia comentado aqui.
No sé si fue un resumen, o el programa repetido. Vi una chirigota, una tia que cantaba sin abrir la boca y no sé que más...

Si hubiera sido en youtube lo hubiera puesto.

----------


## martamagika

A T E N C I O N     un mago en la final! aunque con nuevoo formato para este ultimo programa no pierdo detalle  para ver si hay una intención de cambio en el jurado

----------


## letang

A Sergio lo acaban de eliminar. Competía con los dos chicos que cantan y con la chirigota, y se ha quedado él fuera.

Por cierto, acabo de subir a Youtube la actuación del mago urbano.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_3pjESzaAIY

Siento que no esté completo (estaba haciendo zapping y cuando llegué ya había empezado) y la calidad de la imagen y el sonido (no tengo capturador de TV y lo grabé con la camará).

----------


## Ayy

pues a mi si me ha gustado el numero, aunque fue mucho mas espectacular la otra, ésta no ha estado mal.
solo que la minicube era increible, y esta, lo que ha mejorado, es la puesta en escena, con la niebla y todo eso...
me ha gustado..  lastima que la magia no entre todavia en la cabeza del a gente como un arte...

----------


## Mago Aranda

todos estos programas son ( PROGRAMAS BASURA )  mal estructurados . mal jurado.todo mal.. la magia ha perdido muchos puntos por culpa de esta basura. con lo que cuesta ganar puntos. ..los que van al programa creen que es una oportunidad para hacerse famoso .jaja me rio yo de eso. de verdad que me da rabia ver este tipo de programas .de ver como se rien de los que salen a escena.
y del poco respeto que hay .a la MI...da este tipo de programas.
lo mejor es cultivarse cada uno en su arte .estudiarlo perfeccionarlo e intentar ser mejor dia a dia .y si alguna vez le tiene que llegar a uno la fama que le llegue pero no asi. el sarda pero quien es el sarda .a ver. un tio que ha sacado solo a frikis ejemplo.al po zii  dantes el arlequin etc.y se rien de ellos ..no con ellos que es diferente.

----------


## tredecium

OoOOO Aranda tu eres el que tienes ese estupendo Suite en youtube?

----------


## Mago Aranda

Publicado: Sab Ene 12, 2008 3:29 pm    Título del mensaje:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 tredecium escribio::
OoOOO Aranda tu eres el que tienes ese estupendo Suite en youtube?  
respuesta:.
 si soy yo . la verdad es que este suit lo hice en homenaje a pepe carrol. yo tengo dos versiones diferentes del suit apparition
uno es el   ( suit al vuelo )
y el otro el ( suit de egipto )dos versiones originales que son las que mas hago en mis actuaciones.el que mas gusta al publico  es el suit de egipto tanto por la charla como por las apariciones .....un saludo amigo

----------


## martamagika

> todos estos programas son ( PROGRAMAS BASURA )  mal estructurados . mal jurado.todo mal.. la magia ha perdido muchos puntos por culpa de esta basura. con lo que cuesta ganar puntos. ..los que van al programa creen que es una oportunidad para hacerse famoso .jaja me rio yo de eso. de verdad que me da rabia ver este tipo de programas .de ver como se rien de los que salen a escena.
> y del poco respeto que hay .a la MI...da este tipo de programas.
> lo mejor es cultivarse cada uno en su arte .estudiarlo perfeccionarlo e intentar ser mejor dia a dia .y si alguna vez le tiene que llegar a uno la fama que le llegue pero no asi. el sarda pero quien es el sarda .a ver. un tio que ha sacado solo a frikis ejemplo.al po zii  dantes el arlequin etc.y se rien de ellos ..no con ellos que es diferente.


de acuerdo contigo, ademas creo que ese ere el alma de este hilo el asqueroso trato que se le da a las personas, y el denigrante metodo de catalogar a la magia. El ultimo mago ( que no me gustó ) más de lo mismo... lo utilizaron para ridiculizar a una azafata como no minguneada por javier sardá.

----------


## Dramagic

Bueno..asi viví yo algunos minutos de la final.

Haciendo zapping vi la actuación de los dos chicos cantantes al más puro estilo Andy y lucas. Me gustaron, lo hicieron bien. 

Segun lo estaba viendo pensaba que era la actuación del ganador, pues sabia que era el programa de la final y por la hora pensaba que se acababa.

Para mi sopresa anuncian a los otros dos finalistas, la chirigota y ...oh!!! Sopresa, un mago!!!!

Enseguida comprendí que el primer eliminado sería el mago....pero ya el echo de estar ahi podría ser interesante....me quedé esperando a ver si decían su nombre o si hacían alguna alusión al FINALISTA....pero no...al final solo dijeron que se quedaba eliminado el mago y siempre se dirigían a él como "el mago"

Al final con toda la pantomima de la azafata, cuyo nombre parecía interesar más al jurado que el del propio mago, el mago quedó eclipsado y ya dejó de ser un FINALISTA para ser...¿nada? Asi que volví a cambiar de canal...

Ni siquiera en la final pueden centrarse en los ARTISTAS?

YO no quiero hacer tele..prefiero el underground donde la gente sepa valorar al ARTISTA aunque no sea conocido a salir en la tele para eso.

----------


## martamagika

Tu post me recordó algo....



     " La fama es el lado oscuro del éxito"

----------


## ign

Esta mañana he visto un par de minutos del programa y aparecía una mujer cantando con la boca cerrada ¿?.

Y por lo visto, estaba en la final o ha llegado a ella.

Eso deja una clara idea de lo que es el programa y de lo que se puede esperar de él.

----------


## letang

No creo que haga falta desmerecer lo que hacen otras personas por defender lo que a uno le gusta.

La ventriloquía ha sido de siempre una disciplina muy vista en este tipo de programas de variedades, así que veo normal que pase una persona que la practica, ya que estos programas pretenden mostrar eso, variedad, intentan que a la final llegue varios espectáculos diferentes: cantantes, bailarines, acróbatas, ventrílocuos... y al final darle el premio a un cantante, que es lo que suele pasar. :P

Yo sigo pensando que no es que "el jurado no quiera ver la magia como arte", sino que no se presentó ningún número de suficiente calidad como para conseguir llegar, y es que la magia es más "complicada" que otras cosas como por ejemplo cantar.
El tenor sólo tiene que cantar bien y tener una buena presencia en el escenario, no tiene que hacer coreografías ni preocuparse de muchos otros aspectos.
El mago tiene que hacer más cosas, preocuparse de muchos más aspectos, y si no estás al máximo nivel en todos, hace que flojee.
Creo que el problema de Sergio, que estaba pendiente de pasar a la final, fue que eligió un juego con menos impacto que el primero. La minicube parece que sorprendió más, la levitación en la espada pues en mi opinión tenía menos impacto mágico.

Por lo visto ya están haciendo los castings de la segunda edición. Lo sucedido con el mago del fantasma no sé si hará que muchos magos tengan reservas en presentarse. De todas formas, en el programa han aparecido como 5 o 6 magos, así que parece que es una disciplina que les interesa, así que muy probablemente veamos alguno más en las siguientes ediciones.

----------


## martamagika

ojalá no veamos ningun mago en esta m.... de programa.

----------


## martamagika

ojo ! que hay segunda edición...no me lo puedo creer!

----------


## Mago Aranda

empieza la segunda edicion ::: :-( 

 y esta vez se llamara  (    tu si que eres primo )  :twisted: 
se habran quedado agusto.al darle al ganador 30000 € que ridiculo premio,   que ratas que son dios mio. :evil:  
letang escribio;;;,
en el programa han aparecido como 5 o 6 magos, así que parece que es una disciplina que les interesa, así que muy probablemente veamos alguno más en las siguientes ediciones.

Respuesta. claro que les interesa que vayan magos y tambien malabaristas , ventrilocuos ,bailarines , pachangas .que vaya media españa si quiere. total para lo que se van a gastar que es una miseria. les da igual.. solo dan un premio y ridiculo. :( 
 vaya circo que han montado .la pena es que los bufones son los concursantes... que van con la idea de que se van hacer famosos.

----------


## esteban

yo estoy pensando en presentarme solo por callar bocas sobre la magia de cerca. y si lo hago sera con la baraja imbisible para que no puedan  chafarme como a nuestro amigo... 
me veo capaz de ridiculizar a esa (señora) y de paso dar el espectaculo que quiere la audiencia, pero a su costa.
alguien me anima a hacerlo??
buscar en vuestro mas negro interior y mandarme las ideas mas crueles
mañana miercoles es el casting

----------


## BusyMan

Carne de cañón... lo que yo te diga, carne de cañón...


Por cierto, es invisible, con 'n' y 'v'.

----------


## martamagika

esteban... tu te has leido el hilo??

----------


## mayico

esteban ánimo quiero ver como ridiculizas al jurado, a ese jurado que como son unos nadies... pues no tienen tablas ningunas y seguro que les puedes callar la boca, eso no me lo perdería por nada del mundo, tiene que ser alucinante ver por lo menos como lo intentas, pero me muero por ver lo que te contestan, me troncharé.

pero ojo, cuidado que... si los dejas callados con cosas crueles, quizas salgas a hombros del escenario con dos orejas en las manos.

venga amigos animemos a esteban, nadie quiere ver un intento de suicidio?

y con respecto a aranda... pues bueno el premio quizá puede parecer poco para según quien, pero si me lo dan ami... te aseguro que no me quejo ni un poco, y con la mitad me conformo, ahora... no me van los programas vacilones como este.

----------


## ign

Y encima quieres presentar la baraja invisible... Me parece a mí que sería mejor que pasaras por alto la idea de asistir al casting.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Mago Aranda

bueno yo opino que el mago que hizo el juego de cartas de el fantasma.
no eligio el juego idoneo para una gala de  escenario .
tampoco eligio al ayudante idoneo.
y lo vi muy nervioso. tampoco supo crear la atmosfera magica necesaria.
es un juego para realizar de mesa en mesa.pero en un escenario queda muy pobre sin pantallas de tv ni nada que lo realze.por lo que fue un error presentarse con ese juego que no llega al respetable por su poca efectividad. encima eligio a la ayudante menos apropiada, ya que se ve a dos leguas que va de listilla.es la tipica persona que no valora el arte de la magia.y no respeta al mago.
deberia de haber sacado a alguien del publico que se hubiera prestado a ello levantando la mano . ya que no le hubiera dado problema ninguno,
ESTEBAN escribio::

yo estoy pensando en presentarme solo por callar bocas sobre la magia de cerca. y si lo hago sera con la baraja imbisible para que no puedan chafarme como a nuestro amigo... 
me veo capaz de ridiculizar a esa (señora) y de paso dar el espectaculo que quiere la audiencia, pero a su costa. 
alguien me anima a hacerlo?? 


Respuesta::: ese escenario es poco apropiado para lucirse con un efecto de magia de cerca. la magia de salon y las  grandes ilusiones tienen mayor impacto..
no creo que sacar a la chica del jurado para ridiculizarla sea lo mas apropiado.como castigo por su anterior conducta .ya que seria como ponerse a su altura.y uin mago tiene mucha mas clase que ella de aqui a lima  no crees...un saludo

----------


## ignoto

¿Tanto cuesta coger unas tijeras y una cuerda?
En tres minutos puedes hacer algo bonito, vistoso y sin águlos raros.

----------


## Iván Manso

Acabo de ver una película llamada "El rey de la comedia" protagonizada por Jerry Lewis y Robert de Niro. Robert de Niro es un cómico que quiere una oportunidad para ser famoso en la tele. Para ello va detrás de un gran humorista famosisimo al que la gente adora, Jerry Lewis. Pero éste no le hace ni caso... bien, no quiero desvelar la película por si alguien quiere verla, pero en ella se muestra lo que muchos están dispuestos a hacer por demostrar lo que valen (o lo que creen que valen), dispuestos a lo que sea, a lo que sea, a lo que sea... incluso a ponerse en ridículo si hace falta para salir en la tele. 

Todo tiene un límite (si véis la película lo entenderéis) y la fama no viene porque sí, sino que si tú eres un mago que hace bien su trabajo, la fama no le importa, lo que le importa es poner a la magia en el puesto que se merece, es decir, en lo más alto, no a la altura del betún 

Un saludo 

Iván Manso

----------


## ign

> ...un mago que hace bien su trabajo, la fama no le importa, lo que le importa es poner a la magia en el puesto que se merece...


Sí señor. Ojalá todo el mundo tuviera presente esa frase antes de lanzarse a presentar un juego, sea en las condiciones que sea.

----------


## Ayy

> lo que muchos están dispuestos a hacer por demostrar lo que valen (o lo que creen que valen), dispuestos a lo que sea, a lo que sea, a lo que sea... incluso a ponerse en ridículo si hace falta para salir en la tele.


Pero la tele de hoy en dia es asi... vease gran hermano por ejemplo...

----------


## martamagika

pero de eso creo que todos somos culpables...

----------


## shark

yo no  8)

----------


## mayico

esteban habrá dejado de entrar al foro?

----------


## martamagika

1º esteban no sera el mago del fantasma?


2º empieza en cuatro otro programa similar ( o igual aunque dicen que es el original de estados unidos ) esperemos que en este el trato sea mejor puesto que vienen magos a este tambien y parece que la magia se la toman como importante pues sale hasta en el preview del programa.

----------


## Ayy

estando en esa cadena el programa NXA seguro que se la toman algo mas en serio...

----------


## The Black Prince

Hombre sale Eduardo Aldán que se supone es mago(digo se supone porque yo lo he visto y bueno...). Aún así parece más un programa de talentos serio(lo cual me huele a que fracasará estrepitosamente).

Un saludo,

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Qué es  la televisón?    :|

----------


## martamagika

eso que ven muchos millones de personas...

----------


## George

No sé si está publicado esto, pero...





> *Grundy demanda por plagio a Gestmusic y amenaza con demandar también a Telecinco*
> 
> Considera que 'Tú sí que vales' es una copia de 'Tienes Talento' y por ello demanda a Gestmusic. Además, avisa a Telecinco que, si vuelve a emitir el programa, les demandará a ellos también pese a "la buena relación que hemos fomentado durante los últimos años". 
> 
> La polémica en torno al supuesto plagio del formato 'Tienes talento' abre un nuevo capítulo. Hace unos días Cuatro anunciaba a través de una nota el estreno en España de 'Tienes talento' para el próximo lunes, 28 de enero. De paso aprovechaba la ocasión para recordar que su programa es la versión española de 'Got Talent', la última creación de Simon Cowell ('Factor X') convertido en un éxito de la televisión actual internacional. 
> 
> Por otro lado, la cadenade Sogecable daba a conocer a los medios de comunicación que había "instado a Grundy para que le garantice la integridad del formato adquirido en exclusiva para España y emprenda las acciones pertinentes ante los tribunales contra quien o quienes resulten responsables de su plagio". Cuatro se refería al espacio de Telecinco 'Tú sí que vales', "un programa de innegable parecido en otra cadena nacional". 
> 
> Antes estas declaraciones, Telecinco salió al paso asegurando que el formato de 'Tú si que vales' es "una idea universal" que existe "desde hace años en televisiones de todo el mundo". 
> ...


_Edito:_ Fuente (www.formulatv.com)

----------


## Iván Manso

Bueno, al menos, si todo sale bien, recibirán su castigo por haber tratado al artista (en general) como lo han tratado... 

Me alegro de que lo quiten

Un saludo

Iván Manso

Pd: Vete a saber tú cómo será el de Cuatro... recemos

----------


## Ayy

Yo sinceramente siempre pensé que el programa de Telecinco, se estaba planteando hacer ..  pero al salir en los anuncios de cuatro que iban a hacer pruebas y esas cosas (por septiembre o esas fechas ya estaban en antena esos anuncios.. ) decidieron hacerlo apresuradamente, contratando al primer jurado que pillaron....  y bueno... lo que se hace asi de rapido, no suele ser bueno..

----------


## Autis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PL-0BaJfY

----------


## Autis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PL-0BaJfY

----------


## esteban

a los que se han preocupado por mi salud...GRACIAS sigo en el foro.
no como fantasma sino en cuerpo presente.

no me presente al casting. mi mensage anterior fue mas producto de la rabia por el trato al compañero (independientemente de como fuera su actuacion) . luego se impuso el sentido comun.

a veces uno esta mas guapo calladito, otras tienes que saber reconocer un error. esto es asi de simple

----------


## letang

Jajaja, buenísimo el vídeo de Barry and Stuart.

Sólo quedan 6 días para que empiece el "tienes talento" de cuatro. Confío en que será mucho mejor que el "tú sí que vales".

----------


## martamagika

estaremos así : :shock: 


espero no acabar otra vez así: :evil:

----------


## Iván Manso

Bueno, una sorpresa encontrar a Rosana (Amelie) y Manolo Talman en Tienes talento. Al menos en este concurso respetan al artista. Me ha parecido un jurado muy correcto en sus formas y un programa que promete. Al menos por el momento. 

Se ve que los de Telecinco con eso del plagio no les ha ido bien... que se j...

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## MJJMarkos

Se puede ver a Manolo y Amelie ya en youtube ? xD

----------


## Dramagic

"Tienes Talento: se aceptan imitadores pero no imitaciones."

"Si Tienes Talento para hacer imitaciones: Tu si que vales"

Estas frases (más o menos) son algunas de las que se usabna apra anunciar el programa...Para mi de momento de lo mejorcito que he visto en la Guerra de las Televisiones. Jajajaja

----------


## mayico

jo, amelie yo la quiero verrrrrrrrr, tuve el placer de disfrutar de su magia en el pub artépolis en madrid una vez que pasé por ayí, sinceramente, era la seguna vez que vi a alguien hacer magia en directo, para mì fue un momento muy especial, quiero verla en tv a ver si tengo mas suerte... y no me pierdo el programa.

----------


## martamagika

Acabo de volver de nueva york ( bravo por la tienda tann....s que grandes magos! ) y he visto que manolo talman esta en tienes talento! es esto cierto? cuando sale? como? por que? x D me gustaría que amplieis la info si es posible...

----------


## letang

Por ahora ha aparecido en un programa que ha sido repetido al día siguiente.
Salió haciendo caer un palo de madera que estaba en vertical y explotando un vaso de cristal, pero no salió la actuación entera como con otros a los que presentan, charlan, y se ve el número completo.
Pusieron como un resumen y aparecía Manolo y Amelie, a la que se veía apareciendo un pañuelo, encendiendo una cerilla, cambiando una pelota de color, y no recuerdo mucho más.

Los dos pasaron, así que a ver si en la siguiente fase ponen sus números completos.

----------


## Ella

> Por ahora ha aparecido en un programa que ha sido repetido al día siguiente.
> Salió haciendo caer un palo de madera que estaba en vertical y explotando un vaso de cristal, pero no salió la actuación entera como con otros a los que presentan, charlan, y se ve el número completo.
> Pusieron como un resumen y aparecía Manolo y Amelie, a la que se veía apareciendo un pañuelo, encendiendo una cerilla, cambiando una pelota de color, y no recuerdo mucho más.
> 
> Los dos pasaron, así que a ver si en la siguiente fase ponen sus números completos.


oh, oh oh!!
pero no es asi el numero

se ponen unos palos de madera en vertical y se pide a alaguien del publico que nombre uno de ellos
manolo con el poder de la mente hace que el palo elegido caiga, dentro del mismo numero esta lo del vaso de cristal, el cual esta encerrado en una urna, dentro de el, habia un lapiz (si mal no recuerdo).
tambien con el poder de la mente el lapiz daba un salto saliendo el vaso, asi como tambien luego el vaso explotaba en pedacitos.
a amelie nunca he visto actuar, solo lo que vi en el documental que hizo ,auncua cuando la conoci y le dije "ey, tu sales en un documental,no?" creo que no le hizo mucha gracia   :Lol:  ...que ganas de verlos!!

----------


## Mistico

Ahí va lo que creo que es el resumen de la actuación de Talman 
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ETMdI9Jn7Vw

----------


## pujoman

jaja pedazo de barba!!!!!!


muy buena, este casting es serio, en el sentido de que no se mofan de los participantes.

animo Manolo, a por ellos

----------


## Ella

hijole!!! que guapo sale en tv!!

la barba ya la lleva desde hace casi dos años...  :Lol: 

a ver si la proxima vez podemos ver el numero completo

----------


## Manolo Talman

Efectivamente, el numero es tal y como comenta Clau.
para la próxima, estad atentos... va a ir una buena y esta vez si se emitira completa...  :Wink1: 
ya os avisare porque todavia no hemos grabado las semifinales.

Salu2 

Manolo Talman
www.manolotalman.com

----------


## Vangrant

Enhorabuena Manolo! 
Mucho animo en las semis!!!

----------


## martamagika

a por ellos talman!

ayer lo ví pero no te vimos esperamos que en el proximo salgas y te vaya muy bien

----------


## vulcano

Estamos deseosos de verlo.

enhorabuena.

 :P Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> Efectivamente, el numero es tal y como comenta Clau.
> para la próxima, estad atentos... va a ir una buena y esta vez si se emitira completa... 
> ya os avisare porque todavia no hemos grabado las semifinales.
> 
> Salu2 
> 
> Manolo Talman
> www.manolotalman.com


monolo si te animas a hacer el juego del tahur...dedicamelo   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

TALMANINIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! A MIS BRAZOS CARO MIO!!!!!!!!

JAJAJAJA no sabía que anduvieras por esos lares televisivos!!!!!!

Mucha suerte y si te eliminan........ HAZ QUE PAREZCA UN ACCIDENTE!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

¿La barba es para que no se note que no llevas la careta de oso?   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Ignoto, tienes el comentario más quemado que el cenicero de un bingo.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## raul938

ya tambien lo vi a manolo,genial,pero no se si era el con esa barba jajaja,solo una cosa,ojala gane y punto.

----------


## Tanthalas

Yo también lo vi, al igual que a Amelie. Lo malo para mí que los sacaron muy poco tiempo a ambos   :Oops:

----------


## Domin

Si la verdad es que si, yo solo vi la de Manolo Talman y pusieron del tiron los 2 efectos, tendrían que dar siquiera un par de minutos y salir las cosas sin cortar. Por cierto me encanto tu actuación enhorabuena.

----------


## keko

Yo también lo vi, pero no sabía quien era...   :Oops:  

Ánimo! 

Espero que no te juzgue el Miqui Puig... 


(Sin desviar el tema mucho, alguien vio al tío que se podía peer cuando quería?)

----------


## Ayy

si.... vaya notas.... xD xD
eso si que es arte xD  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Domin

Si la verdad es que hay cada uno por ahi...., a mi el que si me hizo mucha gracia es uno que hacia un numero cómico, me parece que se llamaba Rafa Jirafa o algo así y imitaba a el maestro Joda, a los Gremlims y al velociraptor de Parque Jurasico 2.

----------


## martamagika

ansiosos estamos de ver a talman... alguien puede ampliar la info sobre cuando sale?

----------


## Manolo Talman

Hola Marta.

Todavia no hemos grabado las semifinales, imagino que se haran despues de que se grabe el ultimo casting de seleccion que sera el 13 y 14 de febrero en las palmas asi que despues de ahi, imagino que en esa semana se grabaran las semifinales.

En cuanto lo grabe os digo el resultado y que tal fue en primicia.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Hola Marta.
> 
> Todavia no hemos grabado las semifinales, imagino que se haran despues de que se grabe el ultimo casting de seleccion que sera el 13 y 14 de febrero en las palmas asi que despues de ahi, imagino que en esa semana se grabaran las semifinales.
> 
> En cuanto lo grabe os digo el resultado y que tal fue en primicia.


Pués yo tio cuando vi tu cara de gratitud cuando te dijeron que pasabas(es que si no era para matarlos), me robaste el corasonggg. Estoy moviendo contactos que tengo dentro del programa para ver que me dicen si me entero de algo te comento  :Wink1: 

Un saludo,

----------


## martamagika

este hilo ya tiene "sui generis" y viendo el programa me asalta una duda que a lo mejor talman o alguien cercano al programa puede contestar: en los primeros creo que salía david summers de los hombres g. ¿ por qué ya no sale en el programa?



P.D. el programa cada vez se está haciendo mas acido y cruel... mal vamos!

----------


## Iván Manso

Martamagica, creo que fue porque el que está ahora (creo que se llama miqi puig o algo así, del grupo Los sencillos) no pudo ir los primeros programas por alguna razón.

La verdad que a mí me parecía más correcto David Summers, este nuevo busca más el "espectáculo" y llamar la atención, y es más... que se lo tiene muy creído vamos   :Smile1:   No sé, pero por lo poco que he visto hoy... yo también creo que va a mal... es mi opinión, ojo

Un saludo 

Iván Manso

----------


## josecrestini

Respecto a este texto utilizado por Letang en un post anterior:

"Como ya han dicho por aquí varios veteranos, a los magos buenos no les gustan estos tipos de programas. Los magos buenos saben que son buenos y ven su labor reconocida cada vez que actúan, no necesitan que los valore un jurado "televisivo" y "actoril" ya que en este tipo de concursos a cada jurado se le asigna un papel, uno debe ser el benévolo, otro el exigente, otro el dudoso... 
Entonces sólo queda esperar a esos magos aficionados que no se dediquen profesionalmente pero que sean buenos, y que, por el motivo que sea, les apetezca aparecer en el programa. "

he publicado un post en mi blog (http://elblogmagico.com) a ver si coincidis, juro que lo he escrito sin antes haber leido este hilo, por lo que veo que varios magos que no buscamos la fama en un programa de ridiculización al personal coincidimos con la misma idea,

saludos magicos!

Jose CRestini

----------


## martamagika

pues hombre... como publicidad de tu foro no esta mal, aunque no veo muy bien que tiene que ver con el hilo...claro que muchos magos que no son reconocidos por la calle son de calidad mil veces superior a los que salen, o no... pero eso pasa con todas las ramas artisticas, no crees? el tipico musico de esquina y banquito que toca la guitarra como los angeles! pero tambien esta el que toca la flauta al reves no se...

creo que este hilo esta mas enfocado a la critica pura y dura del concepto del programa, del programa en si y ya por ultimo tambien se a convertido en una especie de programa de criticos a las actuaciones mágicas que van apareciendo. Has visto a Manolo Talman? creo que es la apuesta de este foro ( o por lo menos la mía ) no estarias de acuerdo con que se hiciese archiconocido? Creo que el que opta por esa opción esta en su derecho y corre un riesgo grandisimo al enfrentarse al ojo impasible de la cámara y si se forra pues se lo tiene merecido a estado en el sitio adecuado en el momento adecuado y ademas le a echado valor para coger el tren que pasaba... cosa que no todo el mundo hace..

----------


## martamagika

POBRE JAITO! 

Se rompe la muñeca en directo... y se descojonan!  :shock:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Marta... Intentare por no defraudar tu apuesta  :Wink1:  

donde esta o quien es Jaito?

----------


## shark

el tipico friki que lo ponen para que el programa tenga audiencia.

----------


## Blakito

> Marta... Intentare por no defraudar tu apuesta  
> 
> donde esta o quien es Jaito?


http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=uy5mcP4nJLU

Esa es la "actuación" de Jaito en la final (la que decía Marta), el señor resbala con el suelo y (parece ser) que se rompe la muñeca.




> Se rompe la muñeca en directo... y se descojonan!


Bueno, descojonarse no se descojonan de él (bueno, la audiencia sí  :?) pero por lo menos el "alto" de los Morancos (no es que sea muy fan de ellos) le va a ayudar, y eso dice mas a favor de él que de la...."jurado" del medio.

Saudos  :Wink:  .

----------


## martamagika

si si se descojonan y de una manera repugnante el del medio de los morancos ( no de los chichos 8) )  no se rie por que ve la muñeca de cerca que al parecer se le ha roto y debia tener la tipica forma de tuberia el pobre...

----------


## Mago Gon

Pobre Jaito...que me decis del tio al  que obligaron a ponerse 50 pinzas en sus partes y encima le dijeron que no pasaba?
P.D. Manolo Talman flipe cuando rompiste el vaso en la urna de cristal!! sigue asi!

----------


## Inherent

Ayer por la noche vi un trozo de 'Tienes Talento', y pude ver hasta 3 actuaciones de magia aceptadas por el jurado! La que más me gustó fue uno en plan cómico, haciendo malabarismo con cubiletes además de manipulación ... 
Puede que las cosas estén tomando otro rumbo y veamos más respeto y más interés por la magia bien hecha. El tiempo lo dirá.

----------


## letang

Ciertamente en el programa de ayer hubo buena magia.
El mago/malabarista/clown también fue mi preferido. Muy gracioso, muy bien hecho todo, y al jurado le encantó.
Ciryl con un centro roto los dejó a cuadros también. Buena forma para empezar y guardarse material para las siguientes fases.
El otro chico del pelo largo, lo he visto concursar al menos una o dos veces y la verdad es que en el programa me pareció que lo hizo muy bien.



> Puede que las cosas estén tomando otro rumbo y veamos más respeto y más interés por la magia bien hecha. El tiempo lo dirá.


O puede que directamente veamos "magia bien hecha" porque si recuerdas los magos de "Tú si que vales"... entre el del fantasma y el del chiste de las gasolineras... No estaban como para dejarles pasar.

----------


## BusyMan

a)  ¿No creéis que veis demasiado la tele, chavales?


b) me han comentado que hay un huevo de magos en ese programa. ¿El porcentaje es muy alto o es sólo que la gente no se esperaba a tanto mago y a más cantantes?

----------


## letang

Pues yo la verdad es que antes veía bastante la tele, pero en este piso nuevo, como estuvimos unos cuantos meses sin tele, ahora casi no la veo.
De hecho, me he perdido todos los capítulos de Tienes Talento, y el de este lunes lo vi a conciencia. Busqué el horario, y me puse una alarma en el móvil para no perdérmelo.

Por ahora de magos sólo he visto a Talman y Amelie, que salieron en un mini resumen, y a los 3 del pasado lunes.

Hoy y mañana estarán grabando aquí en Gran Canaria, que pena que nadie me haya querido acompañar para ir como público, que tiene que estar entretenido y además pagan.  :Wink1: 

Quizá me acerque a ver que ambiente hay alrededor del teatro.  :Wink1:

----------


## martamagika

snif snif   
 :( 


cuando sale taaaalman  :Confused: 


hay que votar en algun sitio??

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues Talman ya no va a salir.... 
no llegamos a un acuerdo final en las condiciones y este domingo diran que no paso (o a lo mejor ni salgo) asi que otra vez sera.

----------


## dante

Osea que no les importa que lo hagas bien o no...? sino he entendido mal tus palabras. Yo por si acaso no quiero ver el programa, me pondria de mala leche ver algo que vale la pena, y que los jueces votan que no por entresijos fuera del escenario.

----------


## Mago Gon

> Pues Talman ya no va a salir.... 
> no llegamos a un acuerdo final en las condiciones y este domingo diran que no paso (o a lo mejor ni salgo) asi que otra vez sera.



Explicate por favor , que no entiendo lo del acuerdo :?:

----------


## Ayy

si porque....  ha sonado algo raro.... 
a que o "pones el culo" o te dan por él....

----------


## Manolo Talman

La cosa es sencilla, a mi me llamaron para ir, (no fuy yo quien se presento a ver que pasaba)  les puse unas condiciciones, y al final no hemos llegado a un acuerdo. 
Asi que fin de la pelicula (... por el momento) 

El mundo de la tv generalmente, es mas oscuro de lo que parece...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Talman, felicidades por tu trabajo. Recibe todo mi apoyo y mi cariño (en el buen sentido, eh!)

Ya sabemos que lo que premia en TV no es la calidad, sino la audiencia. Y justamente suele ser inversa a la calidad. 

Hasta que las audiencias no se midan por otros criterios, seguiremos disfrutando de "prestigiosas series, cantantes y artistas". 

Un saludo!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues ¿Os suena lo de que no esta hecha la miel para la boca del asno?

 Pues eso.

----------


## martamagika

:shock: 


no me creo lo que estoy leyendo...




talman no te hace falta seguro ( estas por encima de esto ) pero ánimo desde las islas! que les den talento...y bien fuerte!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> La cosa es sencilla, a mi me llamaron para ir, (no fuy yo quien se presento a ver que pasaba)  les puse unas condiciciones, y al final no hemos llegado a un acuerdo. 
> Asi que fin de la pelicula (... por el momento) 
> 
> El mundo de la tv generalmente, es mas oscuro de lo que parece...


Siempre supe que eras un auténtico MAFIOSO!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mago007

Hola a todos.
No me creo lo de Talman.
De acuerdo que es un gran mago, pero fuera del mundo de la magia no lo conoce nadie.
Estoy de acuerdo que el jurado no tiene ni idea de magia, pero tan poca que necesitan llegar a un acuerdo con un mago totalmente desconocido para que actue en su programa.
Su numero puede no gustar (lo cual no quiere decir que sea malo), pero de ahi a que de a entender que hay una mano oculta que le quiera dejar fuera por no llegar a un determinado acuerdo no.
Por cierto, estos acuerdos ocurren solo con los magos o tambien con otras especialidades.
Y dentro de los magos ¿Solo con Talman?
De ser asi, cuanto tardaria en aparecer alguien mas en otra cadena hablando de estos posibles acuerdos.
Entiendo que Talman quiera encubrir su fracaso en una mano negra, pero que los demas nos lo creamos no.
Dejemos de hacer la pelota.

----------


## mago007

Soy un mago, sin el nivel ni el nimbre de Talman, pero con el suficiente sentido comun como para saber si me toman el pelo o no.

----------


## Manolo Talman

1) que triste es escribir tras un nick y perder el tiempo en registrarse de nuevo solo por decir memeces e intentar calumniar... ¿no es mas facil cuando se quiere decir algo decirlo con nombre y apellidos?
2) Talman no negocia con un jurado, si no con la productora que le llama en un principio para que vaya.
3) Talman ni gana ni pierde nada con esto, y mi "fracaso" lo puedes ver en youtube, aqui no hay manos negras ni tonterias similares.

Aprovecha el tiempo en aportar al foro y a la magia...(que falta te hace)   y deja vivir a los demas.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Hola a todos.
> No me creo lo de Talman.
> De acuerdo que es un gran mago, pero fuera del mundo de la magia no lo conoce nadie.
> Estoy de acuerdo que el jurado no tiene ni idea de magia, pero tan poca que necesitan llegar a un acuerdo con un mago totalmente desconocido para que actue en su programa.
> Su numero puede no gustar (lo cual no quiere decir que sea malo), pero de ahi a que de a entender que hay una mano oculta que le quiera dejar fuera por no llegar a un determinado acuerdo no.
> Por cierto, estos acuerdos ocurren solo con los magos o tambien con otras especialidades.
> Y dentro de los magos ¿Solo con Talman?
> De ser asi, cuanto tardaria en aparecer alguien mas en otra cadena hablando de estos posibles acuerdos.
> Entiendo que Talman quiera encubrir su fracaso en una mano negra, pero que los demas nos lo creamos no.
> Dejemos de hacer la pelota.


Peores cosas se han visto, no te confundas que precisamente tanto en el mundo del espectaculo como en el audiovisual hay muchísima mano negra.

Un saludo,

----------


## Ayy

Pero ahora que lo he visto..... talman con barba :Confused:   eso si que es nuevo para mi...  jajaja

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Hola a todos.
> No me creo lo de Talman.
> De acuerdo que es un gran mago, pero fuera del mundo de la magia no lo conoce nadie.
> Estoy de acuerdo que el jurado no tiene ni idea de magia, pero tan poca que necesitan llegar a un acuerdo con un mago totalmente desconocido para que actue en su programa.
> Su numero puede no gustar (lo cual no quiere decir que sea malo), pero de ahi a que de a entender que hay una mano oculta que le quiera dejar fuera por no llegar a un determinado acuerdo no.
> Por cierto, estos acuerdos ocurren solo con los magos o tambien con otras especialidades.
> Y dentro de los magos ¿Solo con Talman?
> De ser asi, cuanto tardaria en aparecer alguien mas en otra cadena hablando de estos posibles acuerdos.
> Entiendo que Talman quiera encubrir su fracaso en una mano negra, pero que los demas nos lo creamos no.
> Dejemos de hacer la pelota.


Buffff... sembra'o, ha esta'o sembra'o.

En fin. A palabras necias...

Manolo, independientemente de lo que haya pasado, creo que si es tal y como lo cuentas, es lo mejor que has hecho, y has demostrado eso que me dijistes en la dama: _la profesionalidad también es saber exigir condiciones_.

Chapó. Siento la "putada" con el programa.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hola a todos.
> No me creo lo de Talman.
> De acuerdo que es un gran mago, pero fuera del mundo de la magia no lo conoce nadie.
> Estoy de acuerdo que el jurado no tiene ni idea de magia, pero tan poca que necesitan llegar a un acuerdo con un mago totalmente desconocido para que actue en su programa.
> Su numero puede no gustar (lo cual no quiere decir que sea malo), pero de ahi a que de a entender que hay una mano oculta que le quiera dejar fuera por no llegar a un determinado acuerdo no.
> Por cierto, estos acuerdos ocurren solo con los magos o tambien con otras especialidades.
> Y dentro de los magos ¿Solo con Talman?
> De ser asi, cuanto tardaria en aparecer alguien mas en otra cadena hablando de estos posibles acuerdos.
> Entiendo que Talman quiera encubrir su fracaso en una mano negra, pero que los demas nos lo creamos no.
> Dejemos de hacer la pelota.


Haz que te revisen ese 'sentido común' porque está lleno de fugas. Tu texto es una imbecilidad.

----------


## mago007

Hola de nuevo y disculpar los que se hayan sentido ofendidos.
En el prograna he visto un monton de magos buenisimos que no han pasado de ronda (En especial uno ruso al que le dijeron que se veia la chica dentro de la cesta, lo cual si veis su ejecucion es imposible).
Eso me lleva a pensar que el jurado no sabe de magia o pasan simplemente al que le cae bien.
Pero de eso a hablar de una mano negra no me lo creo.
Talman es muy bueno, buenisimo, pero primero:
-No me creo que la productora fuera a buscarle.
-No me creo que llegara a un acuerdo (Beneficioso para Talman) y que por eso se presentara a una fase.
-No me creo que estubiera pactado de antemano el ser expulsado tambien por un acuerdo directamente con la productora.
Quizas sea el unico que no ve una mano negra cuando eliminan a un mago de nivel y piensa que buscan simplemente frikis para su show.
Por cierto, el programa es grabado, deduzco que a ese acuerdo se llego antes de la grabacion. ¿Por que no se dijo nada antes de haberlo echo?
¿Por que no nos dice las condiciones de ese acuerdo tan benefioso para el y que nadie conoce?
¿Por que no dice claro en que rompieron las condiciones como para que no pudiera pasar de ronda?
Por cierto, es la primera vez que me inscribo y creo que mi nota no es ofensiva hacia nadie, solo no creo en manos negras.
Por cierto Talman, no tengo que ocultarme, nos conocemos y ya te dire en persona quien soy.
Yo me presente al programa y no vi nada extraño desde dentro.
Quizas guste mas un friky dando gritos que un buen mago, es una pena pero yo no veo manos negras.
Siento que te hayan descalificado, seguro que la proxima vez hay mas suerte.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Esque desde dentro no hay nada extraño.
En cualquier caso, yo, a quien no da la cara no tengo porque dar explicaciones y cada uno negocia sus trabajos como quiere/puede.

y de nuevo te digo... no hay manos negras... eso es algo que te has inventado tu, el programa es de lo mas normal y la productora es como todas.

----------


## Mr Poza

Que mala es la envidia, no?

----------


## mago007

Debo tener mucha envidia.
Sobre todo por que no conozco ese tipo de acuerdos.
¿Economicos?
Solo a ti.
Quizas si tubiera mas detalles me lo creeria, pero no vas a dar explicaciones, simplemente dices que rechazas participar en un concurso de 150000€ por no llegar a un acuerdo y todos nos lo creemos y te defendemos.
Yo no he intentado ofender a nadie, he expresado mi opinion, si en vez de ti fuera el mago pepe de badajoz, muy conocido en su casa, todos le estariamos poniendo de mentiroso.
Entre los magos pesa mas el nombre que los argumentos.
En fin, la proxima vez que te presentes a un concurso amañado negocialo mejor desde el principio (Ojo, que yo soy el que piensa que no esta amañado).

----------


## dante

editado, no contenia nada util. Martamagica tenia razon.
Detesto este tipo de gente, cometí el error de postear en caliente.

Anque la foto me gusta, jaja ame la guardo para otra ocasion.

----------


## mayico

a ver... mago anonimo, para hablar es mejor que digas quien eres, porque es muy facil ponerse una máscara e ir por ahí diciendo sandeces como las que dices, aquí no se pone uno de lado de talman ni datras ni leches, y no por ser mas conocido o menos conocido, sino por la confianza que se ha ganado en el foro, si lleva años en el foro y su comportamiento, sus contestaciones, sus temas son correctos, con educación, con sinceridad... pues normal que le creamos, ahora si suele estar de coña, o liandola, o cosas así pues ya cada uno se lo pensaría, cual es el motivo por el que no te lo quieres creer?

crees que talman ganaría algo mintiendonos? solo se miente a él, puesto que no consigue nada y cuando uno miente no se le tiene que quedar buen cuerpo.

otra es... que si el acuerdo es dinero o lo que sea, (que no me importa, y creo que a ti tampoco, ni a nadie) pues si se ha roto el acuerdo pues no hay mas que hablar, eso está muy claro, que no te crees que haya un acuerdo? porque contigo no lo haya, no significa que con los demás no los pueda haber, y los que tengan acuerdos, hazme caso que no van a ir a buscarte para decirtelo.

tu te presentaste? eres artista? nos dejas ver que artista eres en un video tuyo? ya por curiosidad quiero verte en el ajo.

----------


## martamagika

> Tendria que haber un botoncito rojo en el foro que al pulsarlo la mayoria pudiera servir de baneador de idio***.
> 
> Aqui te dejo un regalito pa ti mago007.



no soy quien para decirtelo pero esto no me parece adecuado...


Creo que la mejor postura es la de ignorar este tipo de comentario... Talman lo dejó muy claro, no llegó a un acuerdo, cual? y que mas da! no llegó al acuerdo y punto, en NINGUN momento habló de amaños ni historias parecidas. Que gana? me va a dejar de gustar por que lo echen del programa? ni mucho menos,yo no me presenté, es peor un mago que lo echaran que yo que ni me presenté? no creo que sea el lugar para demostrarlo, quitado de que la magia no es un deporte es un arte, no hay competición solo demostración. No entiendo ese mensaje del bond de los magos pero tampoco quiero entenderlo, no me importa, me es indiferente. Entre otras cosas no me a aportado nada y talman si.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Dejemos de hacer la pelota.


A mi me intriga esa frase. ¿Qué sentido tendría hacer la pelota a Talman? ¿Para qué? ¿Con qué motivo?

A partir de ahí, un tipo que tiene 5 mensajes (hasta este momento) en los que 4 son en este hilo (y del tipo que son) y otro en un hilo sin mayor importancia no merece más comentarios.

Y, por supuesto, Manolo no merece verse involucrado en una polémica extraña por causa de un forero como este.

Talmanini.... ¿Me ha quedado bien el peloteo? ¿La próxima vez que coincidamos, me autografiarás un naipe 'sin que parezca un accidente'?  :P

----------


## Ella

ufff...aveces pasan cosas que uno no entiende, como se suele decir "la ignorancia es atrevida".

imaginate esto: mago007

haces un concurso televisivo en el cual la gran mayoria que se presentara seran cantantes...pero tu quieres fomentar la participacion de las otras areas artisticas, por tanto, contratas a personas para que actuen como concursantes para que asi la gente al verlos diga: anda!! yo tambien se hacer eso, no sabia que podria participar!!, y se atreve a presentar al casting...asi de facil
tan dificil es imaginarselo? no se de donde se deduce la mano negra...etc
simplemente si se llega a un acuerdo por contrato (en el que se pone el precio, actuaciones, condiciones, etc...) y luego no se cumple, pues se rompe (como es normal).

ahora bien, si no te lo quieres creer y por tanto llamas mentiroso publicamente a alguien...pues que irrespetuoso eres, solamente te puedo decir eso

desde antes que sean las semifinales (a las que habia pasado) yo hable con talman y me conto algo sobre el asunto y aun no habia actuado, todo dependia de como se solucione el problema

----------


## Marco Antonio

Me parece que si este "mago" no conoce a Talman (no digo como persona sino al Talman artista) que es uno de los magos más relevantes del panorama español y que, por otra parte, si le gusta la magia debería conocer...., ¿porque debería entender y/o conocer los entresijos de una productora de TV, que nada tiene que ver con su vida ni actividades?

 Yo entre el holdings de empresas a las que he pertenecido, tuvimos una productora y te puedo asegurar que ese tipo de contratos se realiza para subir tanto el nivel de audiencia (no nos confundamos, a Talman le va a ver muchísima más gente que a ti, por ejemplo) como la calidad de la producción. Es muy arriesgado (por la cantidad de dinero que se mueve) dejar cabos sueltos en las producciones. Y te puedo asegurar casi al 100%, que Talman no sería el único, si investigas seguramente los podrás encontrar. En las productoras.... sorpresas las menos.

Un abrazo

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Clau y Mortadelo son unos pelotas.  :evil:

----------


## martamagika

Y YO!  :x 



  ( que no se que pasa por irlanda pero no llegan mis posts )


                       y eso que venis a mi isla a poneros serafin zubiri... :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y YO!  :x 
> 
> 
> 
>   ( que no se que pasa por irlanda pero no llegan mis posts )
> 
> 
>                        y eso que venis a mi isla a poneros serafin zubiri... :twisted:


Tu la más pelota de todas!  :twisted:

----------


## Marco Antonio

El irlandes en cuanto se habla de pelotas......
está a la que salta!!!.

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que es de todos sabido que SÓLO le gustan las pelotas   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Hola a todos, 

Que admirable la paciencia y la educacion de Talman en responder a este post. Debo decir que Talman no miente con repecto a que lo llamaron a participar, que yo sepa, se han llamado a varios artistas (en plural) para asegurar tener calidad en esos programas citando entre ellos: el Gong, tu si que vales y tienes talento, a mi incluso me han llamado. 

Y si, se negocia con los artistas, varios parametros segun quien y como (a los que llaman), mas no solo en España sino en la mayoreria de los paises, es practica abitual, reclutar artistas de categoria para enaltecer los programas de este tipo de concurso, para asi asegurar tener calidad y mas aun cuando hay competencia entre canales de television (este trabajo lo realizan  empresas como _gest music_ entre otros, no las cadenas en si, y menos aun el jurado o conductor de los programas).

El individuo que va el mismo a presentarse, por lo general, en la primera ronda, no goza de ningun acuerdo. LAs rondas siguientes, posiblemente si, dependiendo de lo que realiza y del indice de audiencia (sobre todo eso!).

Debo notificar que no conozco a *Manolo Talman* personalmente, pero si su carrera artistica,  asi que *O'Malley*, *eidanyoson* entre otros, no me llamen pelota, porque de lo contrario les va a caer una maldicion Franco-Venezolana!

Saludos nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Osti!!!!!!

Aunque solo sea por lo de Franco..... yo cierro la boca

 :Wink:

----------


## mago007

Perdon a los ofendidos.
Yo tambien me he presentado a esos casting y he visto un monton de magos de nivel que no han llegado ni a ningun programa.
Yo si he pasado fases y me joderia pensar que no lo he echo por que haya gustado sino por que el resto de los artistas no han llegado a un "acuerdo".
La unica prueba de la existencia de un acuerdo es que lo dice Talman (De que otra forma sino podria ser eliminado).
Si gana un mago el concurso diremos que lo ha ganado por que Talman no llego al acuerdo :Confused: 
Quizas sea el unico que no me creo esto.
Quizas sea una estupidez no creer que una productora necesita a Talman (ni a ningun mago) para hacer este tipo de programa.
En fin creo que los argumentos desacreditandome por ser nuevo (Cuantos mensajes necesito para pensar por mi mismo) ser envidioso (Yo he llegado mas lejos en el progama), a simplemente que soy un idiota me convence de que el unico argumento para defender el supuesto "acuerdo" es el amigismo.
Esta muy bien tener amigos, pero lo siento no me lo creo.
Por cierto ¿Los premios nacionales de Talman son tambien con acuerdos o el solo llega a acuerdos para perder?
Ahora podeis mandar mensajes para convercerme y darme argumentos de que estoy equivocado, mensajes para defender algo dificil de creer a cualquiera que se lo contaras y no fuera amigo de Talman o simplemente para insultarme.
Estoy convencido de que no mandareis argumentos asi que dedicaros a decir lo guapo y alto que es Talman y lo feos y bajitos que son los que si han pasado.

----------


## mago007

Perdon a los ofendidos.
Yo tambien me he presentado a esos casting y he visto un monton de magos de nivel que no han llegado ni a ningun programa.
Yo si he pasado fases y me joderia pensar que no lo he echo por que haya gustado sino por que el resto de los artistas no han llegado a un "acuerdo".
La unica prueba de la existencia de un acuerdo es que lo dice Talman (De que otra forma sino podria ser eliminado).
Si gana un mago el concurso diremos que lo ha ganado por que Talman no llego al acuerdo :Confused: 
Quizas sea el unico que no me creo esto.
Quizas sea una estupidez no creer que una productora necesita a Talman (ni a ningun mago) para hacer este tipo de programa.
En fin creo que los argumentos desacreditandome por ser nuevo (Cuantos mensajes necesito para pensar por mi mismo) ser envidioso (Yo he llegado mas lejos en el progama), a simplemente que soy un idiota me convence de que el unico argumento para defender el supuesto "acuerdo" es el amigismo.
Esta muy bien tener amigos, pero lo siento no me lo creo.
Por cierto ¿Los premios nacionales de Talman son tambien con acuerdos o el solo llega a acuerdos para perder?
Ahora podeis mandar mensajes para convercerme y darme argumentos de que estoy equivocado, mensajes para defender algo dificil de creer a cualquiera que se lo contaras y no fuera amigo de Talman o simplemente para insultarme.
Estoy convencido de que no mandareis argumentos asi que dedicaros a decir lo guapo y alto que es Talman y lo feos y bajitos que son los que si han pasado.

----------


## Ayy

eeemm....
pregunto yo....
¿donde está la cámara oculta?? :shock:  :shock: 
Ésto no puede estar pasando de verdad...  es una broma no??

----------


## eidanyoson

Dentro de un año veremos a quién estudio, si a Talman o a mago007.


 Y ojalá seáis los dos.

----------


## mago007

Por favor, sigue estudiando a Talman.
Una cosa es que no me crea un acuerdo y otra que no sepa que es un gran mago del que se puede aprender mucho.

----------


## magikko

Ardilla

----------


## Manolo Talman

mago007 dices que has pasado fases ¿he de entender que estas en la semifinal? ¿de donde eres?  ¿donde están tus vídeos? veo que preguntas mucho, difamas mas... pero todavía no has mostrado nada.

basta ya de tocar la moral por favor...

----------


## Ella

> La unica prueba de la existencia de un acuerdo es que lo dice Talman (De que otra forma sino podria ser eliminado).
> Si gana un mago el concurso diremos que lo ha ganado por que Talman no llego al acuerdo.


aqui esta tu error, el acuerdo no es para que gane el artista pagado (sea mago, cantante, bailarin),...el jurado le puede votar a favor o en contra, el solamente cobra por actuar y quiza, incluso, no se le permita optar al premio...
la unica diferencia entre tu y el es que tu pasaste un casting y el no.
hay magos profecionales que tienen ya fama en su area de trabajo (siempre le llaman las mismas empresas, etc..) no les interesa salir en la tv sobre todo donde se le puede poner en duda su talento.
el programa busca un nivel alto, y para captar a estas personas contrata profecionales que sirvan de gancho

lo que deberias de haber hecho antes de ser tan irrespetuoso es hablar ya sea por mail o mp con talman, contandole tu problema/duda/temor..: "yo tambien participo,pero ya esta cordado el ganador?" en vez de tirar tanta mierda y mortarte tu peliculad de ciencia ficcion de manos negras y programas amañados

----------


## mago007

Vaya, parece que tanto Jeff y ahora ella deciden dar algun argumento razonable, quizas sea asi, pero tras pasar los casting y ver el nivel de muchos magos que se han quedado fuera (algunos de nombre y premios en congreso de magia) me cuesta pensar en el acuerdo, aunque reconozco que esos dos argumentos sean logicos.
En fin, quizas este equivocado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gabacho de mierda (Esto va por Jeff, resto de franceses no se ofendan): ERES UN PELOTA.  :evil: 

(A ver si su malcición gabacho-venezolana puede con los druidas celtas!   :Lol:  )

----------


## Jeff

Mi maldicion ya empezo, te toca pagar las cervezas y la comida cuando nos encontremos!

Saludos! nos vemos en el espejo y al pié del arco iris, donde bailan los duendes Irlandeses, al lado del caldero lleno de monedas de oro!!!

No, no hay ningun insulto, ninguna reclamacion por ofenderme, solo el reclamo de pagar la cuenta!  :D  y claro esta, la maldicion esta hecha!!!   :Lol:

----------


## magicderius

No sera 007 el que ha llegado a un acuerdo con la productora¿

----------


## mago007

vaya, podria ser

----------


## martamagika

creo que ya has dejado de aportar a este hilo no crees? tu conspiración judeo-masónica ya a dado todo lo de si que podía dar, ahora deberiamos centrarnos en la critica de estos programas, las actuaciones mágicas que ahí se ven y demas. No se si te diste cuenta del tono con el que se habla aquí, se puede buscar polémica aunque hasta un punto. Ya viste que NINGUNA respuesta apoyaba tu idea, tesis o lo que fuera... por amiguismo? llamalo como quieras pero el caso es que NADIE te apoya, así que para no perder el mas el tiempo, no enervar mas los nervios, no ocupar mas espacio etc etc te pediria que te ciñas al hilo que habla del programa y de las actuaciones, ya has superado el cupo permitido, no por mi si no por la logica, de meterte con nadie, ni con sus comentarios. Ya has expresado tu opinión, que nos ha quedado claro a tod@s, creo que ya no puedes conseguir nada mas.

Los demas ( y ya no me pongo mas en este plan no vaya a ser que me lluevan palos...) es no entrar al trapo mas de lo necesario y hablar mas de magia, yo la primera, que es para lo que estamos aquí.

----------


## mago007

Hola Marta.
A ti no tengo el placer de conocerte personalmente.
Alimentaria me ha impedido entrar antes en el foro.
Si lees mi primer comentaria creo que no hay nada ofensivo, creo que tengo derecho a discrepar sobre una opinion que al parecer todos dan por echo.
Me parece ofensivo para todos los magos que se presentan a este tipo de programas (algunos con gran nivel) el echo de que este amañado el programa o simplemente que otros concursantes hagan lo mismo que ellos tras haber cobrado.
A mi el caso que me ha parecido especialmente sangrante es el de Sasha (Mago ruso que por culpa de la guerra de bosnia trabaja en españa), para mi es de mas nivel que Talman (Es una opinion muy personal y nadie tiene que estar de acuerdo con ella), a este mago se le echo de una forma muy humillante, creo que a el se le deberia explicar que hay que pagar para tener magos de nivel.
He visto en los casting del Gong show, tu si que vales o tienes talento a gente de mucho nivel haciendo numero que han merecido premios en congresos de magia y ni siquiera pasar el primer filtro, magos de los que escriben conferencias y todos admiramos.
Siento Marta no opinar igual que los demas y siento mas que algunos se lo tomen como un insulto, para los profanos eres mejor mago por salir 2 min. en la tele que por tener reconocimientos (Esto lo he vivido en persona). Es triste pero es asi, algunos creemos que nos interesa esa publicidad y nos puede sentar no muy bien el echo que alguien nos de a entender que nuestro trabajo no vale por que hay otro (Creemos en las mismas condiciones) al que le ha pagado para que hagan lo mismo que nosotros.
Mi intencion no es ofender, ni mucho menos menos preciar a Talman (Al que considero uno de los mejores magos de cerca).
En fin, que a lo mejor soy yo el equivocado, pero me doleria estar en un error por todos los que no pasan y ponen ilusion.
Espero que esta opinion nadie se la tome como un ataque y si quieren que argumenten logicamente que se que todos sabemos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver porque parece que cuando el diablo no tiene que hacer...mata moscas con el rabo.

En primer lugar y, aunque no necesito defender a Talman (que lo hace francamente bien, ¿serán las tablas mágicas?), te voy a decir que discrepar de una opinión se puede llevar a cabo sin ningún problema, es algo muy personal y perfectamente válido, sirva de ejemplo la comparación que haces de Sasha y Talman, con la que no estoy de acuerdo de ninguna forma, pero asumo que para gustos los colores. Pero otra cosa muy distinta es que alguien del foro (en este caso Manolo, pero podría haber sido cualquiera) cuente una experiencia y salga un comentario del tipo "no me lo creo" o "es mentira", por que en este caso si que estás faltando, estás llamando a una persona poco menos que mentiroso, y aquí hay muchos verdaderos artistas a los que un rumor de este tipo puede hacer mucho daño. Así que, si no tienes pruebas de lo que Talman está diciendo, lo mejor es que, si tu intervención resulta ofensiva, te la guardes. 

En otro orden de cosas, todo el mundo tiene un mal día, y hay gente que vale y otros que no, y unos parece que son un crack y luego se pasan todo el día lamentándose porque nadie se acuerda de ellos. El mejor ejemplo lo tienes en Operación Triunfo, aquella chica que parecía que se iba a comer el mundo y que era la super-revelación, a terminado haciendo anuncios poco menos que de Biomanan, cuando, sin embargo, gente que aparentemente tenían mucha menos valía para todo el mundo, incluso para los própios profesores o jueces de aquel programa. Han graba un montón de discos y se están forrando a galas (Bisbal, Chenoa y alguno más). Así que, como todo el mundo tiene una opinión, y no todo el mundo valora el trabajo de identica forma. Aunque Sasha fuera el marajá de la magia (que lo dudo mucho) igual no gusta tanto como un Talman, un Miguel Ajo, un Rafa, un Puga, un DaOrtiz o un Fernando, que ahí los tienes realizando sus galas en el teatro. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## mago007

Hola Marco.
Todos los magos que has nombrado son de un altisimo nivel en especial en magia de cerca, sasha lo es en grandes ilusiones con lo cual es dificil comparar.
Por otro lado yo si me he presentado a los castins, el primero que me presente fue el gong show y su organizacion aqui fue por el grupo focus, mi pareja en ese momento trabajaba alli y me colo, este castin fue antes de que se empezara a anuciar por television, todos eramos profesionales en nuestra especialidad, pero no todos pasamos, si bien consegui pasar a ese primer castin de "solo profesionales" a nadie le hicieron mas trato de favor que colarlos en sus turnos.
En tienes talento algunas empresas de animacion recivieron un e-mail para incentivar a la gente que trabajaba para ellos a presentarse, yo fui uno de ellos, la unica ventaja que tubimos los que llamamos antes de que se anunciara en television fue el colarnos nuevamente, una cosa era el trato ligeramente distinto en el tema de esperas y otra cosa era el ver posibles acuerdos.
Me sigue siendo dificil creer en esto, pero en ningun momento pretendo dudar ni de Puga, Ortiz y compañia, asi como no pretendo poner en duda a muchos magos (algunos con curriculum igualable al de Talman o de Ortiz)que se quedaron fuera sin ni siquiera la mas minima explicacion.

----------


## mago007

Hola Marco.
Todos los magos que has nombrado son de un altisimo nivel en especial en magia de cerca, sasha lo es en grandes ilusiones con lo cual es dificil comparar.
Por otro lado yo si me he presentado a los castins, el primero que me presente fue el gong show y su organizacion aqui fue por el grupo focus, mi pareja en ese momento trabajaba alli y me colo, este castin fue antes de que se empezara a anuciar por television, todos eramos profesionales en nuestra especialidad, pero no todos pasamos, si bien consegui pasar a ese primer castin de "solo profesionales" a nadie le hicieron mas trato de favor que colarlos en sus turnos.
En tienes talento algunas empresas de animacion recivieron un e-mail para incentivar a la gente que trabajaba para ellos a presentarse, yo fui uno de ellos, la unica ventaja que tubimos los que llamamos antes de que se anunciara en television fue el colarnos nuevamente, una cosa era el trato ligeramente distinto en el tema de esperas y otra cosa era el ver posibles acuerdos.
Me sigue siendo dificil creer en esto, pero en ningun momento pretendo dudar ni de Puga, Ortiz y compañia, asi como no pretendo poner en duda a muchos magos (algunos con curriculum igualable al de Talman o de Ortiz)que se quedaron fuera sin ni siquiera la mas minima explicacion.

----------


## mago007

Perdon pero mi internet falla y a veces envio el mensaje dos veces sin intencion.
Disculpas.

----------


## Marco Antonio

pues creelo, porque en el grupo de empresas donde trabajo, teníamos una productora (eagle multimedia), y estas cosas estaban a la orden del día. Al igual que en otros concursos, por poneros un ejemplo.... seguro que si viérais un montón de concursos de hace un par de años a esta parte, os sonarían un montón de caras, ya que cuando se tira de empresas de figuración, todo puede pasar. Puedes ver personas que han concursado en el mismo año hasta en 4 programas diferentes.

Yo me lo creo sin dudarlo, primero porque no tengo que dudar de la palabra de Manolo y segundo porque conozco de sobra el mundillo.

Abrazos.

----------


## Ella

mago007, solamente te queria preguntar (sin que te parezca esta pregunta insolente o provocativa): has seguido el programa o solo asistido a los casting?

lo digo para aclarar algunas cosas




> Entiendo que Talman quiera encubrir su fracaso en una mano negra, pero que los demas nos lo creamos no.
> Dejemos de hacer la pelota.


esto es una fraccion de tu primer mensaje, en el cual dices que no crees a talman, quien, segun tu, ha fracasado. por que lo dices?

para esa fecha ninguno de los seleccionados habia vuelto a actuar, todos estan esperando competir en la semifinal, entre ellos talman.

creo que a lo mejor te has hecho un lio por PRESUPONER que talman ha ido pasando diferentes galas, es decir, que haya actuado mas de una vez hasta que por fin... ha llegado a la semifinal en donde le han mostrado las 3 X y dicho "no tienes talento". y que por tanto, el, para justificarlo dice que por romper el contrato con la productora le han hechado.

pues no es asi.

como  ya te dijo talman puedes ver el video en donde le hacen pasar a la semifinal en youtube.

todo el mundo del foro estaba espectante para poder ver su actuacion en la tv, pero esto nunca paso porque, pese a estar clasificado el decidio no participar porque la productora falto la palabra al convenio, aparte las semifinales recien han comenzado hace una semana y con este tema ya llevamos mas de un mes.

por tanto todos tus argumentos no tienen pies ni cabeza porque:
-talman estaba clasificado a la semifinal
-mucho antes de que sea la semifinal se rompio el acuerdo y anuncio que no actuaria
-a talman nunca le han dicho "no tienes talento" por tanto no tiene porque inventar nada


por eso creo que te has hecho un lio, piensalo...

el hecho que estes enfadado con el programa por haber hechado a tu amigo por una forma indevida, por el hecho que contraten gente para actuar, etc...no implica que faltes el respeto a la gente, aunque tus formas de escribir son muy correctas, reele tus primeros mensajes y veras que llamas mentiroso a otra persona simplemente porque no te da la gana de creerle, por un capricho, y al resto "peloteros amigueros" por apoyarle.

para mi es admirable (sea talman o no) que teniendo el premio tan suculento a la alcance de la mano, teniendo todo a su favor (experiencia, amplio abanico de numeros espectaculares que incluso han ganado concursos), lo rechace por una falta a la palabra, pudiendo seguir...

no a todos los magos les interesa salir en la tele o trabajar en ella, aparte, se puede ganar mas dinero preparando un numero para un concurso de magia que pasando clasificaciones hasta llegar a la final de un programa en donde el publicio decide el ganador.

----------


## Dramagic

solo comunicaros que Amelie tampoco estará en las semifinales por "no llegar a un acuerdo" con la productora.

Y no me estoy refiriendo a dinero, sino a otros asuntos que no estoy autorizado a contar.

Conozco a Talman lo suficiente para saber que no se presentaría a un programa de este tipo de no ser por algun motivo especial, y ese motivo es que fue la propia productora la que le llamó. 

Imagino que lo mismo hicieron con otros artistas.

----------


## mago007

Hola ella.
Vuelto a leer me doy cuenta que describir la actuacion de Talman como fracaso fue un error (Pido disculpas no era la palabra adecuada).
Mi intencion es discrepar de los acuerdos que ni yo ni mis amigos (tengo verios magos que no han pasado fases) hemos visto, creo que todos sabeis algo mas que yo y vivido desde dentro yo los unicos que he visto cobrando han sido en el gong show y no participaban, venian como estrellas invitadas.
Por lo menos reconocer que es algo dificil de creer de entrada y mas cuando no te dan mas datos.
No obstante agradezco que las ultimas aportaciones tengan mas argumentos o que por lo menos me hagan dudar de si estoy en un error.
Y ya que parece que interesaba, si yo he grabado en los 3 programas.
Pido disculpas a los que he ofendido y agradezco las respuestas que construyen mas que atacan.

----------


## Moss

A buenas horas mangas verdes...

Ahora sólo tienes que decir quien eres...¡venga!...anímate...que sino este hilo decae...

Con la caña que se estaba dando...

¡Que fuerrrrte......Que fuerrrrte....¡¡¡

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ojo, no nos equivoquemos.... y esto va por ella.   :Oops:   cuando se va cobrando a este tipo de concursos.... normalmente no se opta al premio. Salvo que exista un claro "tongo" que creo que no es el caso. Es decir, seguramente no es que Talman en la final fuera eliminado, sino que se buscaría alguna excusa para su no participación. He visto algunos programas que, incluso sin decir nada, se olvidan un poco del concursante y ni siquiera le nombran, de forma que te quedas con la pregunta.... ¿y aquel mago tan bueno que se clasifico....que habrá sido de él que no ha salido?   :Wink:  

Lo dicho. Estos programas cuestan muchísimo dinero como para dejar al azar  los dos principales pilares en una producción, como es la "audiencia" y la "calidad" del programa (ninguna productora que se precie dejará solo a: muchos aficionados, algunos semi-profesionales y a pocos profesionales, la labor de mantener una audiencia y la calidad de un programa, eso sería jugar a la ruleta rusa). 

Abrazos

----------


## S. Alexander

En Tú Sí Que Vales de este año hay un mago como mínimo en cada programa, ya hay uno en la final. En el del Domingo que viene salgo yo (santiguándome) y así hasta mediados de Noviembre, ¡¡qué alegría ver a tantos compañeros!!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: El Domingo que viene además de mí sale una panda de negritos cuya bolsa de tela baila sola... ¡¡alucinante!!

----------


## mayico

Santiguate si te consuela, pero ni risto habrá sido tan duro como lo seremos nosotros... Ja, ja, ja... Me conozco a algunos mas malvados que Risto, ve temblando...

----------


## MagDani

S. Alexander
Pues espero verte Y TRIUNFAR.

¿Entonces el programa donde sales tu se emite este domingo?

Pero es está gravado ¿no? 
Quiero decir ya lo has hecho y lo emiten este domingo ¿verdad?

----------


## sann

jajja te vi en el trailer, al final del programa, yo llame para el casting y no me han llamado, jop, mucha suerte ! Nos haces un adelanto, de lo que vamos a ver? jajaj pasaste a la final? :P venga Spoilereanos ! !

un saludo  ! !

----------


## Iban

¿ ¿ ¿ ¿ Que este domingo sales en TÚ SÍ QUE VALES ? ? ? ?

Caray, eso tenías que avisarlo con megafonía, hombre. 

Todos atentos.

----------


## Prendes

Venga, no suelo ver el programa, pero este domingo te veo.

----------


## renard

Suerte Alexander me pregunto con que nos vas a sorprender.

----------


## luis_bcn

yo lo veo mucho ,bueno no llego a verlo entero pero me gusta este tipi de programas ,ves a pedazos de artistas  y muchas veces te hechas unas risas , tengo ganas de verte pero porfavor no pongas aqui lo que vas a hacer !!!
un abrazooooooo

----------


## S. Alexander

Según lo que he firmado es ilegal ponerlo  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico enorme Luis

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

Sorprender, dudo que en este foro sorprendamos a nadie, y a ver si la cámara no se ha portado mal conmigo... ¡en fin! Nervios y más nervios, jajaja. Sí, está grabado, grabé en Julio con unos pedazo de artistas impresionantes, me enamoré de la pesonalidad del Sevilla y estuvimos hablando luego Natalia, él y yo de Carroll y Tamariz y algunos números bastante curiosos.

Mis favoritos del programa: María "La Salaíta", Olmos, los negritos (no recuerdo el nombre aunque volví con ellos al hotel) y su bolsa bailarina, y el clímax de la gala, Sambandreu. ¡Sambandreu, es para verlo, no os perdáis el final, menudo espectaculazo musical!

Risto, me encanta su personaje, es tan real que hasta parece que es así de verdad =P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Magnano

Si ya está hecho... Tengo ganas de verlo, lo veré entero si hace falta esta semana :D

----------


## Tracer

emmm... alguien puede decir la hora y el canal donde emiten dicho programa? vale, vale... no soy mucho de mirar ese tipo de programas, pero lo intentare ver el domingo. pero darme info, carallo.

----------


## Pulgas

El domingo, a las 22,00 h.

----------


## S. Alexander

Se cambia la fecha de la gala: Martes a las 22:00...

----------


## osito de haribo

Buenas, hablando de los magos en tu si que vales, ¿qué os pareció la actuación de el gran Gonzalo?

----------


## chiripicajoso

El dia 2 a las 22:00??
Habrá que verte.
Quien iba a llegar mas alto?? jajaja

----------


## Magnano

Pues a mi me j*de y no podré verlo el martes... ¿se podrá ver más tarde via youtubé o medios del estilo?

----------


## S. Alexander

> Pues a mi me j*de y no podré verlo el martes... ¿se podrá ver más tarde via youtubé o medios del estilo?


Sip, tranquilo que os pongo el link de la gala entera en este mismo hilo en cuanto salga en la página. Podréis verla íntegra, con votaciones y todo, o bien solo las actuaciones o bien solo a mí (esto es lo menos recomendado, me encantaría, ya que es bastante culturizacionizantizador ver otras artes en acción, sobretodo de la calidad que tenían).

Y, Chiripicajoso, llegar a la tele no es llegar alto, aunque tuviese un programa para mí solo como Jorge Blass o Tamariz antaño =P Para mí llegar alto es... son otros menesteres.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## luis_bcn

yo tampoco podre verla si es al final el martes ,bueno ni yo ni helder guimaraes ni derek delgaudio ,dan una conferencia ese mismo martes en barcelona!!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Sergio, que lástima, no podré verte :( 

Supongo que se colgará, ¿no?

----------


## mayico

Yo si te veré y seré el Risto melillense contigo, es personal si, como hagas los aros... Ains que estoy deseando verte. Puedo hacer una predicción por la intuición que me das??

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

#228 osito de haribo Nadie te ha contestado, pero yo lo haré.. El gran Gonzalo ,no recuerdo cuanto tiempo dijo que llevaba en la magia, pero la verdad que para mi gusto... Bueno, vayamos por partes:

La misdirection que le metió a Kiko, me gustó bastante, porque le dijo: "Puedo buscar yo al 10" y le dijo: "Sí ,pero mira..." y se escapó muy bien.
La manera de presentar el trabajo ante el público, no me gustó demasiado, no se si serían los nervios, o que, pero estaba muy serio. Parecía el hijo de Risto!! :S
Y por último, lo juegos rpesentados, eran juegos mas bien sencillos... Pero la ambiciosa, es mejor realizarlo con jokers y una carta visible y significativo como por ejemplo; un as.

Esta es mi opinión sobre la actuación, pero esta claro, que habrá otras muchas...   :Smile1: 

#234 mayico Que casualdiad, que yo tambien seré una especia de Risto Mejides  :Smile1:  En mi caso, seré el Risto sevillano, jajajaja  :Smile1:  Saludos amigos y maigos (creo que en gallego mago=maigo (no recuerdo))

----------


## renard

El juego del gran Gonzalo es muy bueno si lo haces con aces y carta blanca,tal y como lo hace Gonzalo pierde mucho.Ademas con carta blanca y aces consigues un climax espectacular.Ademas el chaval estaba muy nervioso y acelerado cosa que entiendo,me gustarias verme a mi hay metido,la eleccion del juego no fue acertada para este tipo de programas.Ya veremas lo que hace Alexander pero dado la experiencia y la sabiduria que tiene no dudo que la eleccion de la rutina sera acertada.

----------


## S. Alexander

Jajajaja, demasiada confianza ponen algunos en mí =P Y se lo agradezco de corazón enormemente

Todos podéis hacer vuestras apuestas, ¡a ver quién acierta! Jejeje. 

Y sí, la gala estará colgada, por H o por B. O todo me falla (y mira que tengo a 5 personas que lo van a grabar y a mí mismo + Telecinco que lo puede colgar de 3 maneras distintas y otro que está colgándolo todo en youtube), o podréis ver la gala entera, con sus votaciones. Aunque con la mala suerte que yo suelo tener... quién sabe...

Un abrazo mágiquísimo y muy grande

S. Alexander

----------


## joweme

Te deseo lo mejor en el concurso.  :Wink:

----------


## mago feroz

hola yo no soy un entendido , pero ¿estas seguro  de que era una ambiciosa? yo creo que era un ""abuelo y el trillero""  modificado  pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado

----------


## luis_bcn

hablais del chaval de 12 años  que hizo el trilero con tres cartas y llevaba una extra?? si es asi ,yo y mi mujer al menos pensabamos que el chico no estaba bien ,yo creo que algo tiene ,no por la forma de hacer magia si no por su personalidad , no se porque pero la mirada de ese chico me hace pensar eso .

----------


## S. Alexander

Se le veía como confiado pero temeroso, no sé, una mezcla muy rara... la verdad es que el pobre parecía estar nervioso y tenso... y no es para menos, cuando sales ahí y ves a toda esa gente, y a una mesa con jueces, se te echa toda la escena encima... no sé si en el vídeo se llegará a ver pero yo tuve una punzada en el estómago bastante dolorosa... no estoy seguro de si lancé bien los "hilos" a todo el mundo, jueces incluídos, ni de mi propia posición, ni de mis gestos... se pierde un poco la noción de todo, es un entorno muy distinto y me da a mí que el Gran Gonzalo no había pisado un escenario (como escenario, no como lugar de actuación) nunca, por lo que se le acrecentaría aún más la sensación de incomodidad. O eso creo yo, vamos xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## luis_bcn

yo no hablo del juego en si ,hablo de su personaloidad ,antes y durante la actuacion ,cuando le entrevistan a mi me dio esa impresion ,pero ojala este equivocado .
p.d : debe acojonar mucho estar alli ,para mi todos los que salis ya sea en lo que sea teneis unos huevos muy grandes !! os admiro de verdad

----------


## MagDani

Estoy deseoso de que llegue el martes para verte

----------


## barajasdemelo

Las cosas que descubro.
Mi amigo en la tele.
Haré todo lo posible por verte y seguro que será genial.

----------


## S. Alexander

Jajajaja, yo, por ser tan cabezota como soy, diría que también le intimidan las cámaras. ¿Sabéis la mier** que es tener el micro ese encima de tu cabeza? Me tuvieron que cortar dos veces durante la entrevista por mirarle x'D Es como si tuvieras a un señor mirándote encima de la cocorota x'DDD

A todo esto, hablando de la entrevista, os pido por favor que os fijéis en mi pelo. A mí me recuerda al programa ese de niños que salían vestidos y peinados normales para cantar, pero antes se metían por una portezuela y salían radiantes. Yo no salgo radiante, pero cambio de semi-afro medio mal vestido a pelo cortito y con traje x'D

Barajasdemelo, ¡qué ganas de leerte tenía! Seguro que a ti te va a encantar la niña María la Salaíta  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## mayico

Bueno pues vamos con las la valoración jeje.
Todavía no está el video, pero intuyo que sí pasas a la final, o al menos sí te dan tres votos, ya que quieres que te veamos jeje, si Risto te hubiese puesto a parir, no sé yo si lo dirías tan alegre que te veamos, por lo tanto ha sido positivo todo.
También puedo confundirme porque eres alegre, positivo ya de por sí, y tu interés puede ser que veamos como compañeros tuyos que somos, tu participación en el programa, pero opto más por la primera opción, mezclada con la segunda, es decir, que quieres que te veamos para que te demos el parecer, y que también te dieron tres votos, ya no sé si pasarás a la final o no, hay que tener en cuenta que hay un mago en la final, y quizá no esté de más meter a otro... serás tu :Confused:  jejejeje

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué poca memoria tiene el foro!  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

Ey Pulgas me has dejado tuerto jejeje, no sé a qué te refieres... Jejeje

----------


## MagDani

Yo creo que se porque lo dices pero me voy a callar

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Pulgas

Yo también me callaré hasta que pase todo esto.

----------


## mayico

Bufff me pierdo mas todavia...

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo... ¿creo saber por qué lo dices? :( No lo sé, jo, que soy muy curioso, dímelo, dímelo, dímelo... cuando pase todo esto, juaz  :Smile1: 

Mayico, mañana a las 23:00 te contesto xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## MagDani

Ya solo quedan unas horas

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Iban

Dado que Pulgas tiene razón, y que la discusión sobre la actuación de Sergio en el programa no debería quedar perdida en Cambalache, he movido todo lo que se ha hablado sobre dicha actuación a:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f98/serg...e-vales-31752/

----------

